# Puppies born in September



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Great idea. We sent Ruby to the Bridge in August. She would have been 13 on Sept. 14th. Bauer was born on Sept 22.

Going from a 13 year old sweetheart to an 8wk old firecracker has been quite a change. He was about 11 1/2 lbs when we brought him home. Not exactly sure what he is now. He's due for his next round of shots next week so I will find out then.

He's alot like Ruby was as a puppy in many ways... and different in others. He's not taking to a crate that well but we continue to work on him. He's also a total whiner! Whines when he wants up, whines when he wants down, whines when he wants to sleep and we are busy with something, whines to eat. I like everybody settled down before he sleeps. He will be a slim athletic built dog and suspect he will be around 60 lbs. He's not a big puppy. He was a pretty light eater early on but has become a chow hound lately. He can go all night without peeing and doesn't pee for 3-4 hours in his crate, but when he's up and active, pees about every 45 minutes... maybe more!


----------



## acritzer (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't quite qualify, Bailey was born Aug. 15, but I'd like to share as well. We have a 6 yr old, mellow Golden...so getting the puppy was a change for us also, especially since we got Maggie when she was 14 months.

I had a few moments of frustration, but now I'm happy to say that she has not had an accident in a week and uses the bell all the time to go out. I've started some training, sit, come, and a little stay. She's responding well and I can't wait to continue working with her.

She was around 5-7 lbs when we brought her home...now she's 22-25 and looks more like a dog rather than a polar bear cub. She and Maggie get along great. I'd say the biggest challenge right now is sweeping the room for any and everything she might attack.


----------



## BonnieM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sam was born September 15. He's 11 weeks and 22 lbs. He sleeps through the night, is crate trained (loves his crate), and house training is going very well.

I'm a little concerned about the fact that he inhales his food. Our other golden isn't all that into his food, never was, even as a puppy. But, Sam chows down so fast, it's scary. I've put a large rock in his bowl, and he picks it up and drops it along side his dish.

Other than the biting thing, which I know will pass, things are going very well! I just _happened_ to have a pic that I took the other day, so I thought I'd post it  I know he looks scared to death, but in actuality, he's plotting to jump up and grab the strap from the camera, which he did after I took the pick!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi,
Our puppy Josie was born 9/24, and we just brought her home last week. Potty training going very well, she bites and chews everything in sight. But, there is one thing really beginning to worry me - growling. The last few days she's been growling more and more. She growls at her toys, and she growled at my husband last night when he removed her from where she was digging at the doorway. Then this morning, I gave her a pigs ear to chew, and she growled at me when I approached her. Isn't is too early for these kinds of behavior? I'm a first time dog owner, and I have 3 kids, so I'm not equipped to handle any agressive tendencies. Any suggestions?


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Murphy was born 9/6, he will be 13 weeks on Sunday, and he weighs 23 pounds. He rings the bells to go out every time he has to go potty, and only has the occasional accident. He knows how to sit, lay down, and we are working on "wait". He nips and bites a lot, but I think that's just a puppy thing. I walk him everyday and he is really starting to pull on the leash, so I have to get him a gentle leader. Things are going great for the most part! He likes to pester the Christmas tree too, but we just have to keep an eye on him.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

This is a great thread idea, unfortunately my puppy is much older at 10 months now but I wish I had started one back when I brought him home!

I look forward to reading about all of your September (or late-Summer) puppies as they grow up in here together


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice introductions! 

I'm also working on training Duffy. He is doing very well with sit, lie down and his stay is awesome. I taught him to sit and stay when I put down his food bowl. He will wait till I give him the word "ok" and then he will run to eat. He is also a chow hound and that worries me so I'll be getting that bowl with the built in barriers!

This morning I made a coin can - an empty pop can with coins inside to use as a distraction sound when he is doing something wrong. For his first few weeks he was pretty good with letting go of my hand, clothing, socks or whatever he had his mouth on, but in the last few days he has been brutal. Just not letting go - ouch!!!

So I made the can and it is working well (so far). He immediately stops what he's doing when I shake it. However, my concern is that it freaks out my other (well behaved I might add) dog, a 3year old toy mutt. I feel bad about that since Teddy is doing NOTHING wrong, but gets scared when he hears the loud noise (sigh).

Duffy likes to take walks, we're working on heel and he is about 35% good. So not too great, but at least some of the time he walks nicely. He does get that he is to sit down when we stop walking and he's pretty reliable with that one.

As far as housebreaking....well, most of the time he's good. He doesn't let us know when he wants to go out, so if I'm not totally vigilant about getting him outside, he will leave a surprise. Once he gets outside, though, he knows his command to pee and does it right away. We're working on the bell ringing.

He doesn't love his crate, but he will stay in there all night without whining. At 5 AM when my husband gets up for work, he lets Duffy out to do his business and then puts him back in the crate till 7:30 when I get up. Thankfully, from day one, he has never howled or cried in the crate. That was a pleasant surprise!

He is going to be a big guy, his dad was an 80-pounder.

Oh, and he knows 'give paw', too!

I don't have a very recent, pic, but this youtube video was taken 3 days ago:


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

jmamom said:


> Hi,
> Our puppy Josie was born 9/24, and we just brought her home last week. Potty training going very well, she bites and chews everything in sight. But, there is one thing really beginning to worry me - growling.


I can tell you that I haven't heard Duffy growl yet. He makes growl/bark noises when he plays with our other dog, but doesn't growl at any people in the house. I take things away from him 100 times a day without any reaction from him at all except for a goofy look.

I would ask your vet about it. Or maybe enroll in a puppy class. 

I am planning on enrolling Duffy in a puppy obedience class after the holidays. He will be finished with his shots and it will be a good time to start with the business of Christmas behind us.

We haven't put up our Christmas tree. We have a 7' artificial tree and I'm a bit worried about putting it up. Just more 'stuff' for him to get into. I don't have a gate to put around it. I'm considering getting a small table top tree and putting it up high enough that he can't get at it.

Any Christmas tree thoughts?

Kris


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

That video is so funny!! That's *exactly* what Murphy does to our cats, because he just wants to play with them so bad!! What a cutie pie! How much does Duffy weigh?? He looks like a big boy!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

zeke11 said:


> Any Christmas tree thoughts?


I can tell you I was really worried about how Murphy would be with the tree, but he really doesn't bother it nearly as much as I thought. It's more of an occasional walk by sniffing/nipping at the tips thing. One of those things where I can distract him and he walks away from the tree. He's more interested in eating the pine needles than anything.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

jmamom said:


> Hi,
> Our puppy Josie was born 9/24, and we just brought her home last week. Potty training going very well, she bites and chews everything in sight. But, there is one thing really beginning to worry me - growling. The last few days she's been growling more and more. She growls at her toys, and she growled at my husband last night when he removed her from where she was digging at the doorway. Then this morning, I gave her a pigs ear to chew, and she growled at me when I approached her. Isn't is too early for these kinds of behavior? I'm a first time dog owner, and I have 3 kids, so I'm not equipped to handle any agressive tendencies. Any suggestions?



here is a helpful article. It's very similar to what we are working on with our 6 month old golden with a trainer, "Trade Ya."

http://www.canineuniversity.com/articles/behavior/behave_11.html


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hunter was born September 22nd he weighed 10.6 pounds when I brought him home two weeks ago this Saturday, he must have gained 5 lbs in two weeks. Hunter is due for his shots next week so we will see his new weight. 

He is pretty good about letting me know he has to go potty, he doesnt like sleeping in my bed anymore I think he gets to hot and whines to get down. I had to bring him in the basement lastnight (we have a bedroom down there) and I slept in there. There is nothing for him to destroy so he dont have to be crated in there.

I dont like crating him at night so this may be my bedroom for awhile for a good while. He doesnt like being alone and whines for someone to be by his side. 

I crate him when I am working, for his safety and he dont have potty accidents unless we are late coming home and throw his schedule off a bit.

He wants to be friends with out cat so bad, but the cat will not have it, he hisses everytime the puppy bounces toward him for attack play


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

As you already have an August puppy joining, can October puppies also join? It seems there's a lot to compare and share on this thread...


----------



## MaineMom (Nov 12, 2009)

We haven't brought our puppy home yet he is almost 5 wks old but I had to write and say that the video of Duffy is hilarious!!!The cat is like "you IDIOT" LOL!:roflmao:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Our Murphy was born on August 23, 2009.....almost September  
His last vet visit his weight was almost 24 pounds, he goes back to the vet on 12/19. Murphy is our 2nd golden, we have his 1/2 brother Chester who was 2 in August (same mom different dad). The only problem we have really had was we had to switch foods, we switched him from what the breeder was feeding him to Cal Naturals puppy but we think it was to rich for him...he was then on a bland diet food from the vets and is now eating Science Diet (not my first choice but its working for him) we will try Cal Naturals maybe later in life because that is what Chester eats. I would say he is 98 % house broken...if we aren't paying attention to him I think he would pee by the back door. But is asking to go out now....about two weeks ago it just hit him like hey if I walk back here and they see me I can pee in the backyard like those nice people like me to. He will sit and down for me and right now comes very well when called... I know that might not last. Murphy starts Puppy classes with our local kennel club next Monday so it will be fun to see him around other dogs his age. Him and Chester can play a bit to ruff, I am never sure when to break up the ruff dog playing. Chester is bigger and may hurt Murphy...but those puppy teeth can hurt Chester. Hmmm...and Murphy knows when it's bedtime....somewhere between 10:30 and 11:00 he goes for his last potty break and we come in...he is now racing me up the stairs and waiting by his crate for his kiss and a cookie. I love hearing about the other pups about the same age.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

janine said:


> we switched him from what the breeder was feeding him to Cal Naturals puppy but we think it was to rich for him


This is what my Murphy is eating too and he has HORRIBLE gas!! Is that the problem your Murphy was having? I'm wondering if it's his food.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Murphysmom said:


> This is what my Murphy is eating too and he has HORRIBLE gas!! Is that the problem your Murphy was having? I'm wondering if it's his food.


Yes..horrible gas, very loose poop and going way to often.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie and I went to our first puppy kindergarten today! She is going to be pretty stubborn I think. There was a Goldendoodle there that was so calm and did everything on the first try, while Josie was running around paying no attention. She really enjoyed the doggie play though, and she's been so tired this afternoon. I'm getting better at asserting myself though, and now I'm thinking the growling is just a test. She pretty much only does it when she's tugging on something (usually my shirt, but toys too), and she was very vocal at class today. I think I'll still speak to a trainer about her, and look into some extra lessons for me. Thanks nolefan for the advice, I tried to PM you back, but I don't have enough posts yet.
I'll try to figure out how to post a picture soon.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't wait to start puppy kindergarten. I think it will be a lot of fun for both of us.

You know, what you mentioned about being vocal...maybe that's really all it is! She could just become a very talkative dog.

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, she's definately not afraid to voice her thoughts. She was telling the other dogs something today, thats for sure. But even when she's growling or barking, she's still relaxed, and you can pat her, or take the toy away, so I'm hopeful. The trainer today thought nothing of it, and she seemed to know what she was doing. All the dogs (there were only 3) were listening to her right away, and she really had them behaving. If only she would come live with me for a while, like a year or two.


----------



## jjacks (Oct 28, 2009)

zeke11 said:


> We haven't put up our Christmas tree. We have a 7' artificial tree and I'm a bit worried about putting it up. Just more 'stuff' for him to get into. I don't have a gate to put around it. I'm considering getting a small table top tree and putting it up high enough that he can't get at it.
> 
> Any Christmas tree thoughts?
> 
> Kris


Charlie was born on Sept 1. I have to say that the tree hasn't been an issue. He of course tried to grab at the ornaments that he could reach however a few stern "no's" and he was fine. He actually loves to sleep under it!

My issues with him concern "stay", real-life "come", and loose leash walking. We're working on it! He still has a few puppy classes left so I am anxious to find out tricks on teaching him!


----------



## jjacks (Oct 28, 2009)

jmamom said:


> Josie and I went to our first puppy kindergarten today! She is going to be pretty stubborn I think. There was a Goldendoodle there that was so calm and did everything on the first try, while Josie was running around paying no attention.


At Charlie's first class he was such a goof ball too!! We are on class #4 now and he is soooo much better! He loves it and is so eager to learn. He just stares up me like he is asking "what do u want me to do now??".


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, we've had Duffy for a month tomorrow! It seems like over the last week, he has become much more of a handful even though the housebreaking is going very well.

He is bigger, of course, and has started the 'zoomies'. Yikes! I'll try to get a video of it one of these days, but he runs like a streak.

Yesterday, he discovered the roll of toilet paper. Has he been watching those cottonelle commercials?? Twice yesterday and again once today, he has unrolled it through the living room. I have been leaving the bathroom door open because one of my cats eats in there (don't ask!). Now I'm going to have to work on other feeding arrangements for the kitty and leave the bathroom closed.

I am starting somewhat of a schedule for Duff which includes a naptime (breaktime for me). I started my new 'job' this morning, which is walking my neighbor's dog twice a day. The first time is at 11 AM. So at 11, Duff goes in his crate and he'll stay there till 1. 

I walk the neighbor's dog at 11, come home and do things without worrying about what Duffy is into every second! Then at 12:45, I'll take my other do for a walk. At 1, I'll get Duff out, walk him and then give him his lunch.

I can't take both my dogs together since I'm working really hard on leash training Duffy and that takes my full attention (and strength).

We still have the biting issues.

My other dog is much smaller, he is a toy poodle/pom cross. I'm starting to worry about Duffy playing too rough with him and hurting him. Teddy is quite thin and has a bad knee on top of it. And Duffy loves to chase him and wrestle with him every chance he gets. Teddy has a refuge along the top of the couch and Duff is not allowed on the couch. So at least Teddy can get away from him.

How are things going with the other September babies?

Kris


----------



## louise12 (Oct 9, 2009)

zeke11 said:


> Lately it seems as though there are so many new puppies on the forum and many born in September.
> 
> Let's join in here, compare notes and talk about training, food, biting....all that fun stuff. Its always fun to see where others are!
> 
> ...


My puppy Newton shares Duffy's birthday!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Payton was born September 24 and we got her on November 21st. At that time she weighed 17 pounds and we go back to the vet on the 19th so I'm interested to see how much she weighs now.

She doesn't love her crate, but she doesn't hate it either. The only time she is in it is when we aren't home or at night. She was doing really good at not going while in the crate during the day until this week. Yesterday she had 2 accidents and so far 1 today. My hubby leaves for work at 8:15 and is back for lunch at noon. That's the longest she is kept alone in the crate other than night. I've tried the bell system and she uses it some of the time. She likes to go sit by the back door when she wants to go out so if I see her heading that way, it's an automatic outside.

She has been growling for a few weeks now. She growls at her toys and sometimes if we pick her up when she's "attacking" her bunny she'll growl, but nothing serious. She's found her voice and is really starting to use it. She stands at the top of the basement stairs and barks/growls while I'm getting her food. She's so excited to eat and she knows she can't come down to the basement.

She bites everything and I mean everything. We are slowly working on it. We've tried the ignoring, we've tried the putting a toy in her mouth but neither really worked. What has worked is if she bites I yell her name real loud. It startles her and then I'm able to say NO BITE. If we are holding her and she starts to bite, we just take her tail or her paw and put them in her mouth so she bites them instead of us! 

She can sit and we are working on stay. She plays fetch really well with her tennis ball. She loves to sleep on my slippers that I leave at the back door to put on when I take her out. I finally took a picture the other night.

We are so blessed to have her and just love her to death.


----------



## StephAU (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey. I'm new to this site, and figured this would be the best topic to start with. My puppy, Cooper was born September 20. And I got him 2 weeks ago. He is a very small male and last week only weighed 12 pounds at his check up, and maybe weighs 15-16 now.

In the last couple of days he has become a handful. He will stand by the door and go outside just to eat mud. Loves to carrier his water and food bowl around, and has ended up spilling a lot of water. 

I use the crate when I leave the house, but at night he sleeps on the extra pillow above my head (bad I know, I might try the crate again). He goes out about twice a night so it's not that bad getting up.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

StephAU...LOL 
Sorry had to laugh, my Murphy wants to go out and eat ice and snow when we had it over the weekend. (and it's snowing again now) I guess that is a little better than mud. And if I was you I would buy a good heavy ceramic bowl for his water it will save you from cleaning up alot of messes. I want to see if you still let Cooper sleep on your head when he weights 65 pounds....


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

StephAU said:


> I use the crate when I leave the house, but at night he sleeps on the extra pillow above my head


Murphy does that to DH. I don't mind him in our bed since DH is getting deployed in June so he will keep me company, lol. However, you'll notice he hogs more room the more he grows. DH doesn't even get a pillow anymore most of the time. It's his own fault, so I think it's funny. 

Besides that, Murphy also likes to go outside and eat *anything *he can get his mouth on. Try to keep him busy with toys and nylabones or kongs so he has stuff to chew on inside. Welcome to the site!


----------



## Hurley'sMommy (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh my gosh....that video was so cute! I loved that stage with Hurley...they're just so animated! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, Duffy just had his first bath AND blow dry! The blow dry was, by far, the hardest part. I put him in the tub and used the hand held shower. He did ok, at first wanted to jump out, but then seemed more curious than anything. 

The blow dry was another matter. I had showed it to him before his bath. Let him sniff it while it was off. Then turned it on and he wanted to run, but I held him and put a treat next to it on the floor. So he went up to it to get the treat.

After the bath, I gave treats intermittently while drying. By the end of the blow dry, he was actually sitting and staying and not thrashing around as he was at first. I held him with his back against my front.

I didn't wash his head at all, thought I'd wait on that till the next bath. 

I used our regular hair dryer, but the cool setting is just extremely weak. Even after blow drying him for a good 10 minutes, he was still damp and I was out of energy. I wonder if anyone knows of a nice blow dryer that has a stronger 'cool' setting. I can't see me using this one on him when he has a full coat! No way!

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Today was a tough day for Josie and I, because we couldn't get outside to run off any energy. The weather was just yuck here, just north of Boston, and it wasn't just me. Josie would go out, do her business, and run right back up the stairs. She's jumping around here, biting and barking, poor thing, I know she can't help it. Lets hope for a better day tommorrow!:crossfing


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Murphy lost his first tooth today!!! Notify the tooth fairy....


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

janine said:


> Murphy lost his first tooth today!!! Notify the tooth fairy....


Oh, how exciting! I keep waiting for my Murphy to lose a tooth, but nothing yet. How old is your Murphy?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He will be 16 weeks on Sunday....another one is loose I bet it will be gone before morning. He also has bad puppy breath tonight...


----------



## kimwojo (Dec 1, 2009)

*Odie*

Sorry, I'm a little late posting to this forum, but our boy, Odie was born on September 2nd. He is getting so big so fast!!! He was 23 pounds at the vet almost 4 weeks ago. He goes again for his last round of shots on 12/11, so I can't wait to see how much he weighs then (I don't keep a scale in the house)!

He's doing what I'd like to think are typical puppy things. My biggest concern with him is his biting. He also likes to pull on his leash, so we'll have to get him a gentle leader. We live in Upstate NY, so Odie is loving all the snow we are having!!! 

He already knows sit, paw, hi 5, and lay down. We are working on Wait and Come. He is not grasping the concept of "release." He is slowly learning how to greet people. We start puppy classes on 12/12, so I'm excited to learn some new things with him!!!


----------



## louise12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Newton was 11 weeks old yesterday and is pretty good on the whole - he is nearly house-trained (only had one accident in the last week) and is very happy in his crate. I was also pleasantly suprised that he has shown no interest in the christmas tree or presents. He does all the usual puppy biting and zooming when he's in an excited mood and can't help but pounce on the cat if she runs past, but other than that we're over the moon with him.

He is growing very big very quickly and has doubled in size in the 3 weeks that we've had him - I'm wondering when we can take the divider out of his crate? I don't want to undo his good work as he has never been to the toilet in his crate, however he looks a bit big for the area he's got at the moment. We've got a 36" crate - is anyone else leaving their pup in a crate this big? and if so have they had any accidents?


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Louise,

Another puppy that shares my Duffy's birthday! September 23, right?

I had a makeshift divider in Duffy's crate, a plastic bin cover that was wedged in. However, a couple of weeks ago he knocked it over and we removed it. He has been fine inside the larger size crate. It is 36" like yours. 

Kris


----------



## louise12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep, that's right the 23rd! He's our first ever dog and it's taken us by surprise how quickly he's growing  I think I'll take the divider out this weekend and give it a go then - thanks


----------



## BonnieM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sam is now 12 weeks old, and we had a very good week. Housetraining is going great...no accidents this week! He still loves his crate for which I am thankful...it's nice to shower occasionally!

He has stopped biting my pants, but still loves to mouth body parts. I know it's a work in progress, but my hands are sore LOL.

This week, he's been out of the crate more than he's been in it. What has me surprised is that he'll play for a while, then go to sleep, usually on my foot. I'm surprised because our older golden, Coby, never did that. He was non-stop energy from the moment he opened his eyes until he went to sleep at night. I am so thankful that Sam came with an off switch! 

Sam desperately needs a bath, so that's on our agenda for the weekend.

Congrats to all the new puppy owners who have joined this thread


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Trying to post a picture of Josie, but from some reason it won't upload. Added one to my username - lets see if it works at least.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Just checking in. Bauer will be 12 weeks old this week. I had him at the vet last week for his second round and he weight 16 lbs, up from 11.5 when we brought him home. He shouldn't be very big as both his parents were 60 lbs.

He is really struggling with his crate during the day. He sleeps with us at night. He does make it though the night from 10pm to 6am. We got a foot of snow last week so walks were tougher to get in, which made for a high energy dog. He does love the snow and thinks he needs to poop in the deepest drifts.

We ended up putting an xpen around our tree to keep him off of that. It was only a matter of time before the tree came down or he got into something that would have been bad for him.

He's a typical field golden, except for his lighter color. He's skinny as a rail and active as can be. He's got a VERY strong prey drive. We start a 16 week formalized training program on Jan. 19th. We are very excited as the trainers we will be working with have been VERY successful in the obedience ring. Their current golden is, I believe, the #2 OTCH point dog in the country right now and happens to be Bauer's Uncle (dad's brother). I think Bauers Dad is still in the top 25, as is his grandma. We are also scheduled for a weekend working seminar in March.

Until then, we are focusing on some very basic commands and trying to keep him in line.

He eats well but doesn't enhale it. He actually steps away from his food several times while eating but usually finishes it within 15-20 minutes. He's eating 3 cups a day and we are still doing 3 meals. He's on ProPlan.

Unlike past dogs that I've had, this one will bolt on me at his young age. I keep him on a lead alot and work on his recall. We have a Dogwatch invisible fence. I can't put him on there until at least Feb. 1. Can't wait for that. He will love it too.

He loves digging in the frozen ground, especially around trees.

I do plan to hunt with him and run him in hunt tests. My friend's 8 month old lab was just diagnosed with hip dysplasia and now I get freaked out when when I watch Bauer run. I'm sure he's fine, but I worry about that stuff. Friends lab was from a great breeder and had all clearances. Just a freak thing. He does get the option to get a new dog and keep his current one too. He's just not sure he wants two puppys. It's a tough situation.

Well, I'm rambling now...

That's all!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice update on Bauer. Yes, he is little! Duffy weighed 20 lbs. a couple of weeks ago. 

It sounds like he will have some nice training. I just signed up for Puppy Kindergarten today. It begins on January 13. But Duffy is doing well with some of the commands we have taught him. GRs are such quick learners.

I'm going to knock on wood and say he is housetrained - yay! No accidents in at least 2 weeks. 

Kris


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Both my pups (different litters as one is a breeder pup and the other is our rescue) were born in September of LAST year. Who would have thunk we'd get pups the same age at different times?


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am amazed at how fast Duffy is growing. I swear, every morning when I let him out of his crate he has been doing nothing but growing while in there. Maybe its a Grow Chamber?

He has become much more affectionate, doing things like putting his paw on my shoulder, nestling up close to me, and giving kisses. He still likes to bite and chew my hands, but is getting better.

I'm having my niece and nephew (ages 10 and 6) stay overnight for a couple of nights this week and am a little worried about the biting/nipping. I don't want them to be afraid of Duffy, but the bites are painful esp when he won't let go! 

How is everyone else doing with the biting issues?

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie is growing like a weed too! We were at the vet this week, and she's up to 15 lbs, thats four pounds in 2 weeks! I thought I was the only one who gained weight that fast!
I must say that I think the biting is getting a little better too, but I think maybe its just me that's getting better at stopping it fast.
I actually had a private consultation with a trainer today, and it was amazing to sit down with her for an hour and just go through it all issue by issue. She's totally reassured me about the growling (just vocal), biting, crate training, and gave me some awesome advice for now through the adolescent phase.
Then we left there and headed straight to puppy kindergarten! Josie was so excited to see her friends. I know its just a class at Petsmart, but I think we lucked into a great teacher. She is a german shepard owner who used to show her dogs, and she doesn't take any guff from these puppies. But at the same time she's so sweet and loving to them. I really need to channel her energy while I'm working on this stuff with Josie!
Hope everyone has as much fun with their Christmas presents as I'm having with mine!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone else's September baby starting to show stubborn toddler tendencies yet? Josie and I went to puppy class today, and she was absolutely not going to follow any of my commands. The teacher, yes, me, no way! She definately knows all this stuff, but is totally challenging me on it. Maybe just all the craziness of Xmas, but I hope she goes back to being a better listener. 
She also had another bath today, she seems to be getting a little more used to the tub. And I figured out a great way to get her to let me clip her nails - cheerios! She gets a cheerio for every nail she let me clip - by the last paw, she was sitting so quietly! Hope that keeps working for a while.:crossfing Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!!
Here's a cute pic of her playing in the snow the other day.


----------



## My2girls (Nov 20, 2009)

*Finally got my September puppy!*

Hi everyone! I've been reading tons on here - trying to prepare for the arrival of our puppy! Well, Santa finally brought him! His name is Raleigh - he was born Sept. 22nd - he is a sweetie! He is so good w/ my two girls, they are 2 & 4. I know we've only had him 3 days - but he really doesn't seem to bite much - he's doing really good w/ the potty training. He has never been in a crate - so that's a work in progress - last night he did pretty good though. My question is this....how much are you guys feeding your puppy? The breader I got him from said only 1/2 cup twice a day - he eats is so fast and then sits by his bowl and whines. He'll go over to his bowl at other times and whine, too. I really think he's hungry! Last night I gave him a piece of cheese because he was just acting so hungry! When I was cleaning up after dinner - he barked for the first time when he saw me lift the ham out of the pan! LOL! He was eating this special organic food - she gave me some to transistion him to Euk. Lg Breed Puppy. Any suggestions would be great! This is our first golden, and first puppy as a family! We love him to pieces, I just feel like we are starving him!!! :uhoh:
Thanks!!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

wow, another puppy born right around Duffy's birthday, which is September 23.

Duffy gets 1 cup of Purina One large breed puppy food, three times a day. So that's 3 cups total per day.

I tried to switch him gradually over to Blue Buffalo lg breed puppy, but it didn't work out. Even at only 1/4 cup BB and 3/4 Purina One, the diarrhea was terrible. I won't go into details.

Congrats on your new arrival! I love his name, too.

Post some pics soon!

Kris


----------



## My2girls (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow....3 cups a day - no wonder my little guy is so hungry!!!! I wonder why she was only feeding him so little?  I'm going to up it - my poor baby! Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Just in case you all who have tried blue buffalo don't know it...you can return the bag if you get an upset tummy with your doggies & get another bag of something else or refund!! Some do great on it, but ours didn't last either due to tummy woes!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

My2girls said:


> Hi everyone! I've been reading tons on here - trying to prepare for the arrival of our puppy! Well, Santa finally brought him! His name is Raleigh - he was born Sept. 22nd - he is a sweetie! He is so good w/ my two girls, they are 2 & 4. I know we've only had him 3 days - but he really doesn't seem to bite much - he's doing really good w/ the potty training. He has never been in a crate - so that's a work in progress - last night he did pretty good though. My question is this....how much are you guys feeding your puppy? The breader I got him from said only 1/2 cup twice a day - he eats is so fast and then sits by his bowl and whines. He'll go over to his bowl at other times and whine, too. I really think he's hungry! Last night I gave him a piece of cheese because he was just acting so hungry! When I was cleaning up after dinner - he barked for the first time when he saw me lift the ham out of the pan! LOL! He was eating this special organic food - she gave me some to transistion him to Euk. Lg Breed Puppy. Any suggestions would be great! This is our first golden, and first puppy as a family! We love him to pieces, I just feel like we are starving him!!! :uhoh:
> Thanks!!


 I know different foods you need to feed different amounts. Josie was on Iams (not the best, I know) and I'm trying to switch to Blue Buffalo. Its tough because she eats 3/4 cup 3 times a day of Iams, but is only supposed to cup a total of 1 cup a day on the BB. Its hard to mix them without giving her too much to eat. But, sometimes she finishes it, sometimes not, so I figure she'll eat what she needs. One thing she loves is when I put some kibble in her Kong ball and she rolls it around to get the food out. Sometimes its a snack in between meals, but I usually do it when she didn't eat much anyway. Good luck with the crate - night #4 was the magic night for us (#2 & 3 were really tough). Have fun!!!!!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello September pups!

How are things going with everyone? Duffy still has his baby shark teeth -- he is 14 weeks and I'm hoping that he'll start losing them soon. 

We start Puppy Kindergarten on the 13th, very excited about that.

And what about feeding --- Duffy is doing well on the Pro Plan lg breed puppy after having some problems with Blue Buffalo. He gets 1 cup, 3 times a day. I'm wondering if that is not enough - I can easily feel all of his ribs. He looks very thin to me. How much are you all feeding your puppies?

I have been very bad at teaching tricks. I need to get going on that again. So far he knows sit and stay very well. Lay down, not very well. But does fabulously at ringing the bell to let us know he wants to go out. No accidents in a very long time. YAY!

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey Zeke, Glad to hear Duffy is doing well! Josie is growing by leaps and bounds, I just can't believe how big she's gotten!!!! She sleeps from about 8pm to 6am so there is no complaint there! Potty training is going very well, once in a while we miss her cues, but not often. I gave up on the Blue Buffalo too - it just wasn't agreeing with her. Right now I'm back to the Iams, but I might try to switch to ProPlan when her tummy settles down a bit. Puppy class is going well, she has learned sit, stay, down, wait, heel, and come. Not that she does them all the time, but she can when she wants to. Right now my big battle is with the leash - she gets sooo mad if I tug her away from something she wants (especially that gourmet tidbit known as cat poop). She'll grab it in her mouth, growl and play tug of war. If I refuse to play she starts jumping and biting. Such a holy terror. I just bring her right inside and that ends all the fun, and she's starting to get it. What a stubborn little girl she is, though. But then when she's sleepy, she's so cuddly, it makes it all worth it.:heartbeat


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Daisy was born in mid September. She is doind so well. I always get compliments on how smart and friendly she is. 

I feed Castor & Pollux puppy food (any one else feed this? I like it because it is all natural and no corn or by-products!) with 1/4 can of pedigree wet puppy food for dinner. She also will get a kong with peanut butter/yogurt mix with puppy food in it as well when she goes outside for the day (it looks like cookie dough!) She loves that and is so funny. She will bring her Kong to me and drop it at my feet and if I don't pick it up and put a treat or "her" cookie dough in it she will pick it up and drop it again! Smart little thing! 

We are definetly looking forward to starting puppy school this weekend!


----------



## autonoz (Dec 17, 2009)

Well Sasha is an October pup, but she is doing quite well. She rings the bell to go out, but can also use a doggie door. She only has a pee mistake once every couple of days...She can sit, shake, and lay down on command. She plays fetch and actually hands the ball back to you...She stays in the crate when we are busy or gone and has never had an accient in it. She is in there for no more than 4 hours. At night she sleeps in a four wall enclosure, no top, from around 9:00 pm to 6:00 am with no accidents...She does not bother the grandchildren except to brush up against them. She originally gave them little nips, but that has stopped...Sounds like the perfect dog, right?..
Well now the bad stuff...She likes to eat my outdoor plants...She drives my wifes schitzue absolutely batty, and she likes to take the grandkids toys and use them as chew toys, even after being given her own, this I do not understand...But, all in all she is very smart and we are very fortunate for what she has picked up on. The rest will come eventually.


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Payton has mastered the potty training. She rings the bell every time and (knock on wood) hasn't had an accident inside for almost 2 weeks! 
Her problems are biting my hands and being too vocal. She doesn't bark or growl if I take a toy or put my hand in her food, BUT if I hide my hands boy do I hear about it! I know she's just playing and it's hard not to laugh, but I'd like to break her of this habit sooner rather than later. At times I feel like I'm being told off!
Perhaps the worst thing she does is jump. She jumps on everyone to either get attention when they walk in or to jump up to try to bite my hands if she's in her attack mode. Putting my knee up and knocking her down doesn't work. Telling her "down" doesn't work and turning around to ignore her doesn't work either.
When will it all end and I can enjoy my beautiful little girl?


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I know, puppyhood is hard. The worst part of it is that when they are grown up, we forget about how hard it was and long for those puppy days! 

I don't know what to tell you about the biting! Duffy has gotten much much better to the point that I can actually pet him without him grabbing for my hand. I hated that! I wanted to pet him and love him, but he would bite me every time (sigh). I can only say that Payton will grow out of it. I didn't really do anything except say NO each time and walk away from him.

As far as the jumping....oh, I hear you. Duff isn't too bad with jumping when greeting. But he is relentless in the kitchen. If I am doing anything in the kitchen, he is jumping up and putting paws on the counter to check it out. Over and over and over, I push him down and say NO and he is right back. Or he crosses the room and goes to check out another counter. I would have to say that this is my biggest concern right now. 

The only other problem we're encountering is activity level. Its been very cold here for at least a week now and thus, we haven't been walking or playing in the snow. Wow, does it show...he is so restless and constantly bugging Teddy to play, nipping at him, pulling his tail. Mornings are the worst. 

For the first time, last night I prepared him a kong with yogurt and kibble and froze it so he could have it this morning. He has been at it for a half hour so far. Hooray! I need to pick up another one so I can keep one frozen and ready to go! 

Hope that little Payton soon learns that hands are not for teething. I'm just hoping and praying for those baby shark teeth to fall out soon. Maybe try a frozen kong? That might help her chewing needs! 

Best of luck,
Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone's September baby teething? Josie has been biting and chewing like crazy the last 2 days, I'm guessing it's teething. Since I'm trying to get her tummy back on track from the food changes, I'm reluctant to give her a bully stick or anything like that. Poor baby, a frozen washcloth just isn't doing the trick.:no:


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

In the last few days, we've discovered the frozen kong! I fill it with a mix of plain yogurt and kibble and freeze it. Oh man, it keeps Duffy busy! I'm going out tonight to get a couple more kongs so I can have one frozen and readily available. 

The yogurt will help with tummy upsets, too - an added bonus 

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Someone nice on this forum recommended pumpkin for her tummy, and I bought some yesterday. Today I froze some in her Kong and she LOVED it. I don't want to overdo it though, until I see how she handles it, KWIM. Plus the licking seems to calm her more than chewing. Sometimes the chewing overstimulates her and she gets nippy.
Here's hoping the pumpkin sits well with her! I'll try the yogurt, too!:crossfing


----------



## koffee (Dec 3, 2009)

love this link! Our awesome Pepper was born in mid Sept and has been an absolute joy. She knows how to sit, stay, give a paw, give, drop... she is starting Puppy School next weekend for 4 lessons. She loves food of all sorts!! ...and sleeps on her back so all her 4 paws are facing up most time!


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Bauer will be 16 weeks on Tuesday. He has a vet visit scheduled for round three of shots. Not sure how big he is but his growth pace hasn't been real fast. He's not going to be a big dog, which is fine with me. He also starts 16 weeks of obedience training next week with a very well respected trainer. He's not much of a snuggler, unless he's going to sleep. The cold doesn't phase him much unless the windchill's are below zero, and even then, he's not bashful about going out. He poops and pees in only the biggest drifts. I shoveled part of the yard during the first big snow and he never used it. He's lost 4 teeth and has some adult fur coming in all the way down his back. Here are some updated pics...


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

aw, Pepper and Bauer are both so cute! 

We're starting puppy school next Wednesday - I can't wait!

No adult teeth yet, darn!

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

What is it about pooping in the biggest snowdrifts? I think Josie likes to make me trudge through it! She definately loves the cold and snow, she could just sit and chew a stick for hours, but its a little too cold to stand there and watch her do that for me. I would post a picture but for some reason my computer won't let me today.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

My dogs love the snow, too, thankfully! They need to burn off energy.

This morning it was 10 degrees and Teddy and Duffy were out romping in the backyard for about a half hour. They chase each other around the garage, around the pool, around the camper....all the various obstacles in the yard. I wish we had a wide open yard! I keep looking longingly at our next door neighbor's nice fenced uncluttered yard and wishing I could rent it!

Kris


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Payton loves the snow. I took her out twice this weekend to play in the big piles from the snow plows and the big drifts of snow. She could have stayed out there all day if I had let her.

The only bad thing was she likes to chase cars. We were out by where I work at the airport so it's a huge lot and huge empty fields all around so I had her off her leash. Well a co-worker came by and when the car pulled up she didn't go near it until it stopped, but when they left she chased after it. She came back after she realized she wasn't going to catch it, but it scared me! She did it once before at home, but once she got to the front yard she stopped in the middle of the yard and barked and then came right back. Guess I need to work on this so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. -Thanks


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

dmsl said:


> Just in case you all who have tried blue buffalo don't know it...you can return the bag if you get an upset tummy with your doggies & get another bag of something else or refund!! Some do great on it, but ours didn't last either due to tummy woes!


There are also certain dog food stores that have this policy. Our Global Pet Foods does, which is pretty exciting.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Still having tummy troubles!!! I thought we were on the road to normal, but then it started again! I have been giving her some string cheese lately, and I gave her some yogurt frozen in her Kong - maybe it's the dairy??? I don't think it could be the pro plan - I don't put much in with the hamburger & rice. Well, back to the start until it settles down again.
The poor baby , I feel so bad for her.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I hope Josie gets to feeling better.

Had Bauer in for is last round of VACs today. He weighed in at a lean and mean 25 lbs. He will be 16 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

grrrick said:


> I hope Josie gets to feeling better.
> 
> Had Bauer in for is last round of VACs today. He weighed in at a lean and mean 25 lbs. He will be 16 weeks tomorrow.


Thanks! She doesn't seem to be bothered by it nearly as much as I am. 
25 lbs - That's perfect! Josie gets bigger every day, I can't believe how much she's changed!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My poor puppy is loosing his teeth!!! Murphy was 20 weeks last Sunday and in the last week has lost his four canine teeth and this morning the poor guy was drooling lots with a little blood and I found a molar on the floor. He ate his breakfast fine but looks a little sad this morning. I guess puppies have teething pain but not sure what to do about it. Poor Murphy.....


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

Ms. Darcy was born on Sept 2, 2009. She will be 5 months next Thursday. We have our first class of beginner education on Sunday. I am looking forward to it. She listens great when there are no distractions but add a dog, person or a blowing leaf and her attention is gone  One of my goals with her is to get the to the canine good citizen test down the line. 

I am hoping to get one winter backpacking trip (maybe a short 5 mile into the woods ) but am afraid of her chewing the tent / sleeping bag or other gear in the middle of the night :.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

O, I wiiishhh Duffy would start to lose his baby shark teeth! 

We had our first puppy kindergarten last night. It really went well except for the fact, that just like a little skin kid, Duffy did NOT want to go inside. I opened the door, he caught a glimpse of all the people and dogs inside and started pulling back. I had to pick him up and carry him in...with my heart condition I'm not supposed to lift over 10 lbs so, needless to say, my hubby will be going with us next week.

Also, he didn't want to get in the car to go home either! Again, I had to pick him up and put him in there. SIGH.

Otherwise, the class was fun. We practiced sit and stand; heel, twist & spin. So we have a lot of homework!

Eventually, I would love Duffy to be a nursing home/hospital visiting dog.

Kris


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

{I had to pick him up and carry him in...with my heart condition I'm not supposed to lift over 10 lbs so, needless to say, my hubby will be going with us next week.

Also, he didn't want to get in the car to go home either! Again, I had to pick him up and put him in there. SIGH.}

Are you bring treats to class? Try using your treats to get Duffy in the door and back in the car....someday he is going to be to big for anyone to pick up... use some kind of comand like inside to teach him. Murphy will jump in the car now and he was scared at first. I won't let him jump out...don't want him to hurt himself.

I got in trouble at puppy class the other night because Murphy was barking and I gave him a gentle tug on his leash and told him to hush. She said I should divert his attention to something else then treat him....I was like isn't that treating him for the barking that I am trying to stop! The woman didn't talk to me for the rest of class. I am going to seek other training places for the next class because this woman teaching the basic class as well. I am taking him to the local Kennel club and in the past I have enjoyed going there but have never seen this trainer before. We will see what I can find....


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh definitely, that was the weird thing. Duffy is EXTREMELY food motivated. As Zak George would say, "food is his currency!"

I had some puppy biscuits in my pocket as well as the baggie of training treats. I held the treats under his nose and let him watch me toss a couple into the back seat. No dice. I tried to lead him into the back seat with a puppy biscuit. NOPE! So very strange, it was that the food wasn't working this time.

We will be working on it this week -- with some very high currency treats!

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie lost her first two teeth today! And two more are pretty loose (I can't believe she let me do all this poking around in her mouth). It certainly explains all the chewing on me she's trying to do today!!


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

*I missed this thread...*

I am not sure how I missed this thread but wanted to pop in and say hi. Our Tucker is 4 months old - born 9/11/09. I think I should have named him Trade (for World Trade Center) instead of Tucker...darn.

It's great reading everyone's experiences with their 4 month olds. We are having a great time with Tucker and he is turning into such a sweet, sweet boy. We took him swimming for the first time last weekend and he was a little hesitant but took to it after awhile.

I have found several puppy teeth just this week (yay...good bye sharp baby teeth) and his two adult teeth are coming in on the top and bottom! He's becoming a dog before our eyes. Not sure how I feel about that yet...

Anyways, look forward to following this thread! Enjoy your babies!! Here's a recent photo of our boy at the beach the other day.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I have found several puppy teeth just this week (yay...good bye sharp baby teeth) and his two adult teeth are coming in on the top and bottom! He's becoming a dog before our eyes. Not sure how I feel about that yet...


I know they are growing to quick!!! But I won't miss those sharp teeth...

Your guy looks so sweet...


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ahh, sorry- Hudsen hit the enter key on my keyboard!! :doh: He never lets me type!

Anyway, he started losing his baby teeth the week of Christmas- he lost two more this week. I've just been giving him ice. I drenched his rope toy in water and froze it then gave it to him- he seemed to like that. 

Also, how much does Murphy weight? What do you feed him? I'm trying to find a new food- not sure what to get!


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay, now I'm confused. I was typing a post- then Hudsen hit my enter key and it was gone and it looked like it posted. Guess not! Oops!

I was starting to say: Janine, I think I saw in an earlier post that your Murphy was born on Aug. 23, 2009?! That's Hudsen's bday too!!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Argh, Murpy is losing his puppy teeth and he must be swallowing them! He hasn't lost his canines yet but I really wanted to get at least one tooth for his scrapbook. He just lost another one yesterday and I missed it. We weighed him the other day and he is 34 pounds now. Wow, he is growing so fast.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww he is adorable!! I have two of Hudsen's canines in a baggie with the date written on it. Wow, he sure is growing up! I weighed Hudsen yesterday and he was 40lbs!! He looks so slim though, so I just wanted to make sure that was pretty normal. He will be 5 months on the 23rd.


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Murphysmom said:


> Argh, Murpy is losing his puppy teeth and he must be swallowing them! He hasn't lost his canines yet but I really wanted to get at least one tooth for his scrapbook. He just lost another one yesterday and I missed it. We weighed him the other day and he is 34 pounds now. Wow, he is growing so fast.


He's turning into a beautiful BIG BOY!! Very cute!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

HudsensMama9 said:


> Okay, now I'm confused. I was typing a post- then Hudsen hit my enter key and it was gone and it looked like it posted. Guess not! Oops!
> 
> I was starting to say: Janine, I think I saw in an earlier post that your Murphy was born on Aug. 23, 2009?! That's Hudsen's bday too!!


Yes, Hudsen and Murphy share the same birthday!!! Murphy's weight was 36 pounds on Monday. But we think he is skinny....right now he is eating Science Diet large breed puppy. We had him on Cal. Natural puppy but didn't do well on it....Science Diet was the vets choice...Not my first choice in food but at least his poop is firm again. How much does Hudsen weight?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

HudsensMama9 said:


> Aww he is adorable!! I have two of Hudsen's canines in a baggie with the date written on it. Wow, he sure is growing up! I weighed Hudsen yesterday and he was 40lbs!! He looks so slim though, so I just wanted to make sure that was pretty normal. He will be 5 months on the 23rd.


 
Ok...didn't see this post, before I posted. I guess we just have skinny boys!!!


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Janine, Yeah Hudsen looks so thin. I was worried that I'm not feeding him enough, but maybe he will just be a lean little guy. He is pretty tall, just skinny. I feed him according to the bag, plus he gets a few peanut butter filled kongs every day. I love the pic of your boys. Hudsen looks sooo much like Murphy in the face, but he's a little lighter. I think it is so cool that they have the same birthday. We will have to compare as they get older


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

We took Payton to the vet today for her 4 month check up. She weighed in at 35 pounds and is perfectly healthy and normal. She received her round of shots and now since we have the rabies tag she can go to the dog park for even more exercise! YEAH!!
This past weekend we tried the Dremel on her nails for the first time and she didn't even flinch. She was great!
Really the only issue we have with her is her biting, mainly me!, and that she still is having excited pee. Hubby brought her by the office today and every time someone new walked in to see her she'd pee. I spent 1/2 the time cleaning up after her. I know she'll outgrow it, but it's a pain.
She's such a cute little girl and I can't wait to see how big she is going to get. Her paws are HUGE so I can only imagine.


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Took this pic of Payton the other night sleeping in one of her new favorite places, the COUCH!.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She is really getting big! And 35 lbs...Can she descend the stairs on her own? Her color is beautiful!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Payton is so cute! Josie is strating to like the couch too, not sure how I feel about it, though. I am being outvoted, because everyone else likes her up there with them. 
We are having a great week this week, the jumping and biting is practically gone. I have no idea why, except that I started wearing a different coat (its not bone chilling cold here anymore, so I don't need the heavy wool coat). Maybe she just didn't like the other coat? A puppy with fashion sense?
I have also started taking her on a late afternoon walk around the neighborhood with my kids. This seems to walk off the evening zoomies/naughties. Again the better weather has been helpful. It's so much easier to go out when you aren't freezing your nose off. She's been walking so much better lately, and we use the commands we've learned in class (especially "leave it"). 
I'm hoping to try out a puppy day care this week, just for her socialization. They have a drop in program at my vet's office, where she'll be boarded during our vacation this summer. The vet's 8 month old golden goes there, and she said there's a nice bunch of goldens who attend regularly. Maybe one of them can teach her what the word "retriever" means, because she really has NO idea.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Stairs are no problem for Payton. She goes up and down like a pro. I went out a purchased a HALTI collar/harness, but unfortunately it's too big, so I'll exchange it tomorrow. I'm hoping it will help with the walking (tugging). We'll see....


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Duffy had his last set of shots yesterday. He was 4 months old on the 23rd. He weighs in at 36 lbs.

I love how he is getting his adult coat in now - he has little fringe on his legs and tail. And down his back, his coat is shiny and wavy, so pretty.

Oh happy day! He is getting adult teeth, too!!

He knows some tricks - spin (turns around counterclockwise), give paw, high five. He sits and is excellent at a sit/stay and a down/stay. He waits to eat his food when we put the bowl down until we tell him 'ok'. I'm working on doing this for all food/treats. I hate the lunging! 

We use a gentle leader harness and it is wonderful. 

Oh yes, he rings the bell when he wants out and he hasn't had an accident inside since I can't even remember. We ordered a new crate, as he has outgrown his original one. His collar cannot be let out anymore - soon will be time for a new one. Amazing how fast they grow!

Kris


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

zeke11 said:


> Duffy had his last set of shots yesterday. He was 4 months old on the 23rd. He weighs in at 36 lbs.
> 
> I love how he is getting his adult coat in now - he has little fringe on his legs and tail. And down his back, his coat is shiny and wavy, so pretty.
> 
> ...


Wow...she's growing up and sounds like she is doing wonderful. I would love to see a photo of her at this age...

When are you thinking of spaying her? Just curious. The breeder told us to hold off until Tucker is at least 18 months but said if we are having any problems (lifting leg, humping everything in sight) then to go ahead and do it sooner. 

I was just looking at Tucker last night and can't get over how big he is. He's almost as big as Mia (our newest adoptee - his mom) but still has that awkward look to him. He's grown in height but now needs to fill out. I am thankful we are almost over the biting stage...phew. We are still finding teeth throughout the house. We actually found a molar which I thought was odd. I am use to the little baby teeth up front but have never seen a molar.

Glad Duffy is doing well and you've been accident free also. We were just saying the other day we need to go to the larger crate also soon...


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

I've noticed the last few days that Payton has started to clam down a little more. Her crazy biting is only maybe 2 or 3 times a day compared to the 10+ we were having. She's also more of a cuddlier, which I love! We took her with us last week to run errands and my hubby took this pic of her in the car sitting in "mommy's seat".


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

lovemeagolden said:


> I've noticed the last few days that Payton has started to clam down a little more. Her crazy biting is only maybe 2 or 3 times a day compared to the 10+ we were having. She's also more of a cuddlier, which I love! We took her with us last week to run errands and my hubby took this pic of her in the car sitting in "mommy's seat".


She's adorable!!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

cola3812 said:


> Wow...she's growing up and sounds like she is doing wonderful. I would love to see a photo of her at this age...
> 
> When are you thinking of spaying her? Just curious. The breeder told us to hold off until Tucker is at least 18 months but said if we are having any problems (lifting leg, humping everything in sight) then to go ahead and do it sooner.
> 
> ...


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

zeke11 said:


> cola3812 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...she's growing up and sounds like she is doing wonderful. I would love to see a photo of her at this age...
> ...


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Today is Josie's first day at doggie day care. I don't have any other dogs around me that she can socialize with, and one hour a week a puppy class just doesn't seem like enough. Also, I'd like her to learn to play with dogs who are older, not just puppies. Maybe one of them will teach her some manners, and let her know she can't boss everyone around! The day care is attached to the vet's office, and its part of the kennel she will probably be boarded at when we go on vacation in June. I figure it would be good to get her familiar with the facility and the people there a little at a time, before we leave her for a whole week.
The funny thing is, I'm such a nervous parent! I wasn't even this nervous when my youngest started kindergarten this year! I'm going to be so excited to pick her up at 5 o'clock tonight. Well, I'm off to pack her lunch. Wish us luck!!!!:crossfing


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't wait to hear all about Josie's fun at daycare! 

Tonight is our 3rd puppy kindergarten. I'm hoping Duffy is better about going inside. I've had to literally carry him inside the doors, but he loves it once he's in. 

We still have car problems, too - the ONLY dog I've ever known who hates to ride in the car. He is very good once he's in, but he doesn't want to get in there at all. Very strange. 

Kris


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Bauer was 18 weeks old yesterday. He's had his first two training classes. He's the youngest in the class but seems to be doing okay. 

He saw some grass the other day. I think this puzzled him since he hasn't seen it since Thanksgiving. It was only a small spot in the back yard and has since been covered with snow.

He's a bit smaller than some of the others here. I suspect he's 30-32 lbs right now (25 @ 16 wks). He is a chow hound, getting 3 cups plus training treats and whatever he manages to steal from the table or counters. He's become a major counter surfer which was only reinforced by a couple of successes early on.

I need to get an updated picture up here. Like all the other september babies, he's all skin and bones and as leggy as a super model.


----------



## Mar's & Me (Jan 20, 2010)

I am new to this group/site but I must say I love this thread my Marley was born September 30th so 17 weeks today and 46 lbs the brute. But it’s so nice to read about other pups his age and see what they are up to.

He is a great pup and just a sweetheart. Of course has the same issues as your boys/girls do. His puppy brain haywire moments where he nips and jumps and is just super wild for sure. I really don’t know what I am doing so I keep watching training stuff and reading up on the best way to deal with it. Right now I turn my back, ignore, praise when he stops it and make him “kiss” not bite fore treats. If he is super, super wild tho outside he goes. It doesn’t help that my boys (9, 7, and 4) are so dang loud and excitable all the time. But that is how little boys are and he needs to learn to deal with that as well I guess. Never a dull moment around my place, that’s for sure. But having never had dogs before really I am guessing training is harder because they are pups no? All the dogs you see on training shows are pretty much adults so they don’t seem to have that puppy fuzz brain going on as much and take to training faster??? Or I am just delusional and need to stop watching so much TV 

? tho. I am his main trainer (hubby has no patience for him) and by far spend the most time playing, walking, interacting with him. I used to take him up to bed when I went (sleeps on the floor in his bed next to my bed) but as he has gotten older he just will NOT settle for the night if every human is not where they are supposed to be, which in his mind is safe in their beds. My husband stays up later than me so this is getting to be a problem. But Marley also wont settle in for the night for him so I have to get up, take him out, and be the last one to put him down to get him to sleep. Do you think this is normal and I will just have to deal with it? I don’t know if he is protective of us so that is why he wont go until everyone else does. He for sure protects our back door if he is outside and sees strange people about. But this one has me stumped and I am not sure what to do about it.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you crate training? I think the crate is just a godsend ! We treat Josie's crate like her room, and just put her to bed at bedtime. Sometimes my 3 kids are in bed first, but just as often she's first to bed. I think it helps that her crate is upstairs in my daughter's bedroom, so she's unaware of the activity going on downstairs. Mostly I think its routine - just stick to your guns and let him fuss for a few nights, he'll learn to settle down by himself. Good luck with it!


----------



## Mar's & Me (Jan 20, 2010)

He is. Crate is in the kitchen and he is there during work/errand/kid running times. I just miss the good old days. Ya know like last week. It's wild how fast things change with these guys huh  And change back again or to something else entirley.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Mar's & Me said:


> He is. Crate is in the kitchen and he is there during work/errand/kid running times. I just miss the good old days. Ya know like last week. It's wild how fast things change with these guys huh  And change back again or to something else entirley.


And once you figure out how to handle something, they think up some new mystifying behavior! :bowl:


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

So Josie went to doggie daycare for the first time yesterday!!! I missed her so much, but she really needs to learn how to play with other doggies, and to learn how to be away from me for more than a couple of hours. The staff said that she was an absolute doll, and they can't wait for her to come back. She did get a little rough with the other dogs a couple of times, but once they stepped in, she stopped. She does tend to get overexcited in puppy kindergarten too, so hopefully that is something she'll learn by being at daycare once a week. The other thing she did was refuse to eat out of their bowls, they had to hand feed her. That was surprising, she loves to eat! I also think she didn't drink much, boy was she thirsty last night. Hopefully that will go away as she gets comfortable there. I am planning to bring her back next week, I'm curious to see how she reacts when we pull up to the building. I'm awful glad to have her home with me today, though!
Here's some recent pictures of my beautiful girl!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi September peeps! :wavey:
Josie graduated from puppy kindergarten today! She was such a show off at class, doing everything right the first time! Hoping to find a good intermediate class so we can keep improving! I have found a couple of options - trying to figure out what works best for the schedule.
She also went back to daycare this week, and had a blast. As soon as we pulled up to the building, her tail was wagging. The staff was so happy to see her, and they told me there was no roughness from her at all - I guess she learns fast! She also has a new BFF, a 7 month old golden named Shelby!
I hate to jinx myself, but she has been really easygoing lately (other than eating every stick, leaf and piece of trash she can find!) Is this a calm before the storm of teenagerhood? Will I have an easy couple of months? I hope so!
How is everyone else's baby doing?


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

We are doing well! Congrats to Josie on her graduation. We have one more class, then graduation the week after. I love the class and will definitely be signing up for more obedience classes.

Duffy is just a big loveable goof, that's the best way to describe him! He does tend to play too roughly with my small dog (10-pounder) and that worries me. In fact, he tore Teddy's collar off him (broke it). His rough playing is what concerns me the most right now.

Otherwise, no big issues. The biting has gotten a LOT better (thanks to the binaca spray). 

Kris


----------



## fiestyjess (Feb 2, 2010)

our Levi was born September 13th, and he thinks his mouth belongs all over my 2 yr old when they play!!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

I made the mistake of attempting to pet Payton on the head while she was enjoying a peanut butter Kong and she bit me. She got one of my fingers and almost bit the side of it by the nail off! OUCH!!! Needless to say DH took the Kong away. Later he gave it back to her but kept trading it for a treat or he would hold it and she would lick at it. She was fine. We'll keep working on the NILIF so I don't have to worry about anyone else getting bit!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Just curious: why did your husband take the Kong away and did the treat thing? I would have thought, since it was you she got at, it should have been you who should have done that, if only to to get her thinking on authority. I know how your finger must feel, by the way: Tess got me in the cuticle left off my thumb a week ago...I had to get a tetanusshot and am still on 2 antibiotics...


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

jmamom said:


> Is this a calm before the storm of teenagerhood? Will I have an easy couple of months?


Heads up! The fun is only just beginning. The teenage phase started at 21 weeks for us... She literally went from perfect pup to crazy adolescent. Enjoy the quiet calm for now...


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

inge said:


> Just curious: why did your husband take the Kong away and did the treat thing? I would have thought, since it was you she got at, it should have been you who should have done that, if only to to get her thinking on authority. I know how your finger must feel, by the way: Tess got me in the cuticle left off my thumb a week ago...I had to get a tetanusshot and am still on 2 antibiotics...


He took it away because I ran to the kitchen because of all the blood. I didn't want it dripping on the carpet. She really got a hold of it and was not only able to almost pull the right side of my finger off (from the nail over), but also was deep enough to hit some sort of vein due to the amount of blood. Normally yes I would have been the one to take the Kong, but in this instance, I was more concerned with my finger.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Are you good on your tetanus? This sounds far more serious than what I had and my GP wasn't pleased at all that I waited for the wound to become "funny' looking.


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

inge said:


> Are you good on your tetanus? This sounds far more serious than what I had and my GP wasn't pleased at all that I waited for the wound to become "funny' looking.


 
I have no idea when my last Tetanus was. I tried to take a pic, but I couldn't really get a good one. This was the best I could get. I don't want people to think she's a vicious dog. She is still a puppy and needs some more training.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

OUCH! I sympathize because a few weeks ago, Josie got me really good on the palm of my hand - right through my winter glove. She was doing the jumping and biting on the leash nonsense, and went for my hand. I still can see the scar, man did that hurt!
Of course she's not vicious, just a puppy! She just needs to learn to give up her treats nicely. Little kids don't know how to share before they go to preschool, either. That's why all those techniques were invented - because someone else had this same problem first. You'll have a good story when she's an old lazy dog - "remember when she almost bit off the tip of my finger?"


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

I hear you guys! Hudsen stepped on my face today while I was lying down because he wanted me to play tug with him- now I have lovely nail marks on my cheek  Your poor finger looks so painful!! I hope it feels better soon. I think we all will have one of those before the puppy days are over! Hud Bud started his first kindergarten class this past week!! My little boy is getting sooo big- I can't believe he will be six months in a little over a week. The picture in my signature is of him waiting to go to his first class. He couldn't wait to go and he did such a good job!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

ooooh, the biting when just petting is definitely not a good thing on any level. The fact that you weren't even attempting to remove her kong from her mouth, simply touching her head is a concern. I don't mean to alarm you, but want to stress the seriousness of the behavior, especially since she is still a pup. You might want to consider working with a trainer to head this off.

Seriously, she should allow you to *remove* anything from her mouth without even a growl. I have taken bully sticks (yecch, I know) out of Duffy's mouth without him uttering a sound. 

Please please address this now, seriously, before she is an adult. It is NOT normal nor is it acceptable or excusable.

I'm sorry if I am coming on strong, but I do want you to be able to enjoy your dog and the biting is not something you're going to want to deal with when she is an adult. 

Something we practice at puppy school is the 'lift'. When she is in a sit, stand behind her. Grasp her under her 'armpits' with your hands locked and lift her up. Her hind feet will stay on the ground. If she struggles continue to tighten your grip until she submits. 

Please let us know how things pan out with her!!

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Love the new picture of Duffy - he's really growing into that collar! I do the lift thing all the time - it really calms Josie down fast when she gets overexcited.
Josie lost a bunch of teeth this week. She's been so uncomfortable, poor thing. It's just like when my kids were babies!


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww poor Josie.. It is so painful for them. Give her lots of ice cubes and frozen kongs. One thing I read on here when Hudsen was losing his last month, was to dampen a rope toy (or a wash cloth) and freeze it- Hudsen loved chewing on his frozen rope- It really helped to soothe his gums. Keep a look out for little puppy teeth around the house


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

HudsensMama9 said:


> Aww poor Josie.. It is so painful for them. Give her lots of ice cubes and frozen kongs. One thing I read on here when Hudsen was losing his last month, was to dampen a rope toy (or a wash cloth) and freeze it- Hudsen loved chewing on his frozen rope- It really helped to soothe his gums. Keep a look out for little puppy teeth around the house


Ice cubes - check
Frozen Kongs - check
Washcloths - check
I also got a couple of suggestions for frozen carrots - going to try that.
I'll put the rope toy in the freezer now - I've got the perfect sized one!
I've found 2 teeth so far - one molar (I think) and 1 canine. It came out when she was trying to jump and bite my coat. She was so surprised by it- it may have solved my jumping and biting problem! She immediately stopped and looked at me funny. I noticed a little blood near her mouth, and looked down in the grass, and sure enough - big sharp canine!! Hopefully she'll think the jumping caused it and never jump again!!! Just kidding, but it had been really driving her crazy the last couple of days, wiggling around in her mouth. I'm so glad for her that it came out!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Love the video. Looks just like our house a few months ago. Marty was very alert to the barking and is still after the cats. They're not please about the whole thing.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Duffy lost a baby tooth at puppy kindergarten last week - LOL! 

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Just found another one on the living room rug! We're up to 13 - that I know of!


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Just checking in...

Bauer is doing great. He's 21 weeks old now and in week 5 of 8 of his first obedience class. We have about 10 more weeks planned for him after that end. By then the ice and snow will be gone and we can get more serious about field training. Like the rest, teeth have been falling out all over the place. I THINK he's done. Most of his molars came out over the last two weeks and the canines were in the last 5 days. Some of them were big bleeders, which got messy. Here are some updated pictures of my big ear, long tail, leggy buddy.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bauer is such a handsome pup!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He looks wonderful! Very lean, indeed, but it suits him!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Love the pics of Bauer!!! What a handsome guy! Josie had fun in the snow today, too. My kids and I were trying to build a snowman and every time the snowball got really big, Josie would come running over and attack it!!! She would dig at it until it broke apart, then trot away like her job was done. So funny!
Josie has become like velcro to me lately. Any other September babies getting clingy? I wonder if its a developmental phase like toddlers have?


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Bauer is adorable!!!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Kris
As far as Payton and the biting incident, we took her to the vet yesterday for her 5 month shots, etc. and we talked to the vet and he said the same thing you said. That we should be able to take things out of her mouth with no problems. He suggested a training facility that he trusts 100%. I'm going to email them and see what class they suggest.

The finger - well it's still healing. If I happen to have my hand out, Payton will come up and lick the finger as if she's giving it kisses! I'll let you know what we do next.

Suzi


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

lovemeagolden said:


> Kris
> As far as Payton and the biting incident, we took her to the vet yesterday for her 5 month shots, etc. and we talked to the vet and he said the same thing you said. That we should be able to take things out of her mouth with no problems. He suggested a training facility that he trusts 100%. I'm going to email them and see what class they suggest.
> 
> The finger - well it's still healing. If I happen to have my hand out, Payton will come up and lick the finger as if she's giving it kisses! I'll let you know what we do next.
> ...


I'm sure the training will work quickly, she's still just a baby after all. Glad you're healing well!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

*new pics of Josie*

Hi all,
Since my computer is cooperating today, I thought I'd post some current pictures. So here's Josie playing in the yard, a nice profile shot, a cute smiley one, and snoozing in her favorite spot!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

lovemeagolden said:


> Kris
> As far as Payton and the biting incident, we took her to the vet yesterday for her 5 month shots, etc. and we talked to the vet and he said the same thing you said. That we should be able to take things out of her mouth with no problems. He suggested a training facility that he trusts 100%. I'm going to email them and see what class they suggest.
> 
> The finger - well it's still healing. If I happen to have my hand out, Payton will come up and lick the finger as if she's giving it kisses! I'll let you know what we do next.
> ...


Suzi,

Its great that you're checking out a training facility. I'm sure everything will work out fine since Payton is still quite young. 

Let us know how it all works out.

Kris


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello there!

Can we still join you in this topic? Our puppy Mellow is also born in September, more specific on September 28th!
He's doing great, you can practically see him growing, he lost his first tooth about a month ago. Since then, he's lost a whole bunch of them! 
Yesterday, my husband caught him digging his first hole in the yard! As they say in Dutch, "that wasn't his best day" ;-) 
Mellow really loves his puppy kong, along with his bunch of other toys that is, but he's kinda growing out of it I'm afraid.. He'd get the candy out of it in a jiffy, and after that, we'd end up on our knees on the floor, getting it from under the couch.. Smart little fellow he is! So we got him a new challenge, a little ball in which you can put candy. Takes him more time to get it all out, and it bounces and rolls quit unpredictably! 
I'll add a picture of Mellow with his new toy..


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello!! Mellow is so cute! Josie isn't digging, but she's pulling out huge chunks of grass and mud. My husband is going to be p.o.'d if I can't figure out how to stop that! Happy to have someone new to commiserate with and bounce ideas off of!


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmmm, that's no fun either.. for the bosses that is, for Josie it must be!! Have you figured out a way already to stop her from doing that? We yell "NO" at Mellow, and if he's still at the crime scene when we get there, take him by the neck. He was extremely droopy for a whole hour or so after the last time, so he knows what he did was wrong..
Let's hope this is also something that just grows out of our puppies!
Mellow had his nails clipped for the first time today! A friend of ours is a groomer, and I wanted to train him on nail clipping now that he's still a puppy. Tomorrow's his first bath!! Can't wait and hope he enjoys it!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful Puppies!


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Bauer Graduated from his Beginner Obedience class tonight, scoring 154/160. He didn't win any ribbons but I didn't expect him to, given he was the youngest of 16 dogs in the class. We may be moving on to Advanced Level 1 in two weeks.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, great score! Congrats! We start our Beginning Obedience on the 19th, having graduated from Puppy Kindergarten last month. I think Duffy is one grade below Bauer - LOL!

Kris


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Mellow and Josie - Payton has ruined our yard so much that we need to put down new sod in some areas just to keep the mud to a minimum. Her latest thing is bringing strips of the black fabric type material, you put down under mulch to prevent weeds, to us. Of course this is after she's played with it for a while! She's such a goof.:doh:
We have talked to a couple trainers about her and we decided that since she is getting spayed the first week of April to wait till after that before we start any classes. All I can say is I can't wait! She's fine 90% of the time, but when she gets her "crazy energy" it's like she's forgotten everything we have taught her. I know it's normal at her age, but it's driving us crazy! LOL
Here's a few pics from the past week or so. We weighed her last night and she was 56.8 pounds. The first pic is from the dog park, the second is her new favorite spot looking out the front window, and the last is just her looking cute!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Payton is adorable. I love her deep golden color!

Our yard is like a very large mud bath. I just cringe every time Duffy asks to be let out. He is trained to ring the bells when he needs to go outside, but now I wish we had also trained him to go potty when he is taken out on a leash. I can walk him for blocks and he doesn't do a thing....then we get home and he asks to go to the yard and does his business.

If he was leash trained to go potty, I would forego the yard playing until the mud is gone! UGH what a disaster!

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie is the opposite of Duffy, she will only go potty on the leash. Sometimes she'll start tugging out tufts of grass and mud, and as soon as I put her leash on to go in, she pulls me over to her potty area and goes. Just go potty for goodness sakes, you don't need to tear up my lawn for attention!!!:doh:
I'm not sure why she does it, sometimes I think its her way of saying she wants to go in, other times, she's just having fun wrecking my lawn. Digging - I understand - its a dog thing. Yanking out mouthfuls of dead grass and dirt - why? Its not like she's out there alone, either. Myself or my 13 year old are out there with her, trying to get her to play with us, but no, better to eat grass. Hopefully, she'll have more fun chasing the squirrels soon - I noticed they are starting to come out of hiding.
Otherwise, I'm finding this to be a great age. Josie is so easygoing these days - hope she stays that way through those upcoming teenage months!!


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

I have fallen in love with all of these September puppies. We have gone from huge snowbanks to puddles of water in this past week that the backyard is a muddy mess and pretty much confuses Maggie, now five+ months old! And yes, she's pulling up tufts of grass too (she only had one week here with grass before the snows came). Going to be very interesting days ahead!


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Just like GoPack, I love all these little puppies too! Whether they have a golden coat or a cream colored coat like our sweety, they're all adorable!

Lately, I find Mellow very easygoing as well! He's listening SO well, and just loves to hug and be near us. I'm kinda scared too when I think that this might change sometime soon..
Last weekend, he got his first bath! And he LOVED it! It was fun for us too, watching him enjoy the attention.. And he smelled so good afterwards, felt really soft too. 
On Sunday he's yet again moving up a class in doggy school! Normally, they can't until they're 6 months old, but he did so well he can start A class 2 weeks before he's 6 months old.. Hope he keeps up the good work!

Greetings from Belgium, and a paw from Mellow!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't you love how soft they are after a bath? Josie's had several baths, and hasn't liked any of them. And no way is she going near the hair dryer! I think Josie must have heard that I said she was easygoing yesterday. She's been VERY stubborn today, and pretty cranky too. I think she might be getting some molars, she's been doing more panting than usual.
We go to class tommorrow morning, hopefully she'll be more accommodating then.


----------



## koffee (Dec 3, 2009)

hi guys, any thoughts when we should spay our beloved female puppies? there are 2 schools of thought that i heard, that you do at 6 months (before first heat), or at 3 months after first heat. I am indecisive. If looking at 6 months timeframe, we need to decide this month - March ???


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

There are different schools of thought. Maggie will be spayed in two weeks, just before six months. And these pups must all share the same biorhythms this week! She had two super mellow days.... followed by NOT super mellow days, and a lot of panting as well. We figured it was just more teething. Also she went two mornings and barely touched her breakfast (she gets fed two times a day with a lot of treats still). She eats via a twist 'n treat toy so she she can work at it and not gorge herself. Maybe picked at it throughout the day one day. That was weird too. However this morning, I believe she'll eat up every morsel from the way it sounds right now! 
And thankfully, she starts her next session of puppy classes today. She'll be happy to see some old friends....we'll be a little grateful for her long nap this afternoon!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie is being spayed at the end of this month. I thought alot about it, whether to wait, and I came to the conclusion that I just can't handle a heat cycle. It will be spring/summer, we'll be out in the yard almost all day with my kids and their friends - I can't take the chance of loose male dogs trying to get in the yard (and I know there are a few close by that are intact). Besides the fact that I would have no clue about heat in general, being my first dog in 20 years (and that was a male). I just don't feel capable, and I have to do what's best for my whole family.
My vet does laparascopic spays - more expensive, but less painful, so Josie should be up and around quickly. Still, I'm getting anxious already!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

GoPack, I'm curious, does your class have playtime? Josie started a new class last week, and this school doesn't do any playtime. It's not a puppy class, but a beginner obedience. Its clicker training, and its honestly a little boring to me. I'll finish out the class, maybe I'll get to like it when I get a little more proficient with the clicker. Josie really loved the playtime in puppy class, but I wonder if that's the usual way - the end the playtime as they get older?


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

jmamom: I will let you know in about 3 hours. It says it will "incorporate" more socialization but I don't know if that means at the instructor's whim. Frankly, I wish Puppy I had had more playtime. We sure appreciated the instruction for her but with so many puppies in class it was a little chaotic at times with a lot of puppy energy building up! But I'll let you know!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

jmamom: Tess and Wilson just had their first beginner obedience yesterday. No playtime...that's the huge difference, they are supposed to be beyond that craving...As we also did puppyclass, this first lesson was a repeat of all the things they were supposed to have mastered already without the treatlure (no clicker, here). As always: it works fine at home, but with 8 other puppies around, things don't always work out as you wish with Tess. Though as an afterthought I must say I was very proud that she remembered to whine to tell me she had to go out for a pee...Three other owners got to clean up after their dog with a dancing puppy next to them, not handy!


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

Luke was born on 9/11/06


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, we just got back from our class, and I'm still not liking it. I find the clicker work very confusing. The timing of clicking, treating, when to label the behavior, I'm all over the place.
Its weird, because in puppy kindergarten (at Petsmart), she learned everything with a treat lure. I command, she performs, she gets treat. She was pretty good, and good at home too. She can stay (both sit and down) for a solid minute. She knows leave it (we work on that alot on walks, let me tell you), come, heel, and wait too. She knows she has to have four on the floor to greet people. I try to use them in real life situations - in the yard, on walks, and she's reasonable reliable for a 5 1/2 month old puppy with the attention span of a gerbil. I mean will she leave a good chunk of grass she's just pulled up? - no. But she will leave trash on the side of the road. And everybody (dog and human) she meets on walks and such comments on how docile and submissive she is, she just lies down and waits for them to come to her.
Now I go to this new class, and we aren't allowed to label the behavior until they do it reliably first. So even though she will stay for a minute if I say stay first, I have to click and treat for 10 secs, 3 secs, 6 secs, etc. I feel like I'm going backward. And her behavior at this place is just nuts. All of a sudden, she's jumping up on everyone, lunging to the other dogs (probably because they aren't allowed to greet and play at all), not walking with me, just super hyper and distracted. Maybe she doesn't like it either?
I'll finish the next two weeks, but I just don't think its working for me.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Jim Cahill said:


> Luke was born on 9/11/06


Welcome! Any pics? :wavey:

I just realized you said 2006 - most of these guys were born in 2009, but I'm sure you'll have a ton of advice for us!


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

I was just wondering the same thing. My Tuck just turned 6 months and I am debating on neutering him soon. I've heard both sides to the argument, just don't know which direction I will go. It's amazing how "grown-up" they seem now. I look at him and don't see a puppy any longer, but almost a full grown dog. He weighs around 50 pounds now but is still ALL puppy!! Love him dearly!!! Here's a recent photo of our boy...


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

What a good looker. Here's Maggie at 5 months... same dog looks but still all PUPPY! And re: class. We did have about 10-15 minutes of playtime/socialization.... and when we all took our seats to resume some final training, total quiet. You could hear a pin drop! Hilarious--about 12 exhausted puppies. It didn't last long but it was still funny.
We reviewed a few things from the first class and now will be working on more stay, wait, leave it type commands. She knows them when she's inside... but review and repetition are essential, since she darted out the door and ran across the street last week. Sigh.


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

No more playtime for Mellow in class either, and boy does he miss it! He has class at the same time the little puppies do, and he's often distracted when he sees them running about.. Feel a bit sorry for him when he's looking at that mad crowd, you can almost hear him think "But mooooom, why can't I go over theeeeere!"  
Now what's positive about A-class (starting tomorrow!) is that it's an hour earlier, so the little ones won't be there yet! Hooray for that ;-)


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

And what a pretty boy Tucker is!! The look in his eye says "Whaaaat, more pictures??"


----------



## oliver1024 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not a September Baby but I was born in October....can I still join you guys?:wavey:


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

We start basic obedience on Friday. I've been practicing heel with Duffy so as not to be totally embarrassed at class. He seems to be doing pretty well. Quite honestly, he went from being a pulling maniac to finally catching on and walking next to me almost literally overnight. It was like something clicked! What a relief..

Anyway, I'm looking forward to starting basic obedience.

One of our biggest problems is the jumping on people. No matter how many times I reprimand him, he will jump to greet me and jump randomly on me just to be friendly. And he KNOWS he isn't supposed to, I'm sure of it!

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

oliver1024 said:


> I'm not a September Baby but I was born in October....can I still join you guys?:wavey:


 The more the merrier!


----------



## mspantherina (Mar 14, 2010)

Stick to organic dog food. There are plenty of brands available. Please see list below for suggestions.

1.) Karma
2.) Castor & Pollux Organix 
3.) Natural Balance Organic 
4.) Humane Choice Organic 
5.) Newman's Own Organics
6.) Blue Organics
7.) Nature Organics
8.) Verve Dehydrated Raw Dog Food
9.) PetGuard Organics
10.) Taste of the Wild Wetlands

Organic = Healthy

Link suggestions:
http://naturalbias.com/7-major-reasons-to-go-organic/
http://www.mofga.org/tabid/166/Default.aspx

Organic crops must be produced without pesticides (including herbicides), synthetic fertilizers, sewer sludge, bioengineering, or radiation. Organically raised animals must be given organic food and be free of growth hormones and antibiotics. Organic farm animals must have access to the outdoors, including pastureland for grazing.

If a food has a "USDA organic" label on it, it contains at least 95% organic ingredients. A government-approved expert must inspect the farm where it is produced to make sure the farmer follows all USDA requirements.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

mspantherina said:


> Stick to organic dog food. There are plenty of brands available. Please see list below for suggestions.
> 
> 1.) Karma
> 2.) Castor & Pollux Organix
> ...


You do realize you're spamming this site, right? That is against the rules. But hey, you've already attacked and insulted members (which is also against the rules) so why not add a little spam to the mix, right!


----------



## mspantherina (Mar 14, 2010)

*I am trying to find others like us on this forum....*

Don't get sore at me. I am not spamming this site. If I were looking to make money from posting about quality organic dog food, I would be selling it _and_ posting it.

I am trying to find a Golden Retriever owner who knows about the breed, feeds their loved ones well, takes them for walks/jogs and is not hypersensitive as a few of you seem to be on this forum. Please also notice that I wrote, "few of you." For those _few_ of you who like to turn my quotes in to absolutes.

I really need to find a quality home for Zoelie. You can either help us or stay out of our business. Please understand that we are desperate and a problem needs to be solved.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Already responded to the message you posted on my profile, which happens to be the exact same thing you posted here.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

mspantherina said:


> Don't get sore at me. I am not spamming this site. If I were looking to make money from posting about quality organic dog food, I would be selling it _and_ posting it.
> 
> I am trying to find a Golden Retriever owner who knows about the breed, feeds their loved ones well, takes them for walks/jogs and is not hypersensitive as a few of you seem to be on this forum. Please also notice that I wrote, "few of you." For those _few_ of you who like to turn my quotes in to absolutes.
> 
> I really need to find a quality home for Zoelie. You can either help us or stay out of our business. Please understand that we are desperate and a problem needs to be solved.


If you do not have a dog that was born in September 09 or thereabouts, then you are definitely spamming this thread.

If you do have a dog that fits the description, then my apology.

Kris


----------



## mspantherina (Mar 14, 2010)

That's funny because Zoelie was born on Sept 9th, 2008.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, a year too early! We're a group that is watching our pups born in the fall of 2009 grow up together.

Kris


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What do you guys do in order to clip your pups nails? Tess hates it! I tried a dremellike thing a that freaked her out, too. At the moment I am clipping one nail a day...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

inge said:


> What do you guys do in order to clip your pups nails? Tess hates it! I tried a dremellike thing a that freaked her out, too. At the moment I am clipping one nail a day...


The dremel will freak her out until she gets used to it. Jack HATES it but tolerates it eventually. What we do is have one person holding him and giving him treats and the other doing the nails with the dremel. I've found it to be easier overall than with the guillotine style clippers....plus less room for error with the dremel - at least for me with my wiggly guy.


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

We've only had Mellow's nails clipped once, and we really didn't dare to do this ourselves.. We had a friend of ours, who is a groomer, do this. He was a bit sensitive about it.. Whenever she got close with the clipper, he pulled his leg, but since she's got the experience it was over in no time! Next time his nails need to be done, we're definitely going back to her, even though I've seen it now, still don't dare to do it...


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Didn't you guys find it scary clipping your puppy's nails in the beginning? I get sweaty even thinking about it and see bloody horror scenes popping up in my head! ;-)


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Mellow said:


> Didn't you guys find it scary clipping your puppy's nails in the beginning? I get sweaty even thinking about it and see bloody horror scenes popping up in my head! ;-)


Not too much, but I've always trimmed my dogs' and cats' nails. You just have to learn where the quick is and stay back from that. A dremel is nice because (at least for me) there's less risk of cutting the quick and creating the bloody mess you're talking about! Plus you avoid the razor sharp just cut nails.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

inge said:


> What do you guys do in order to clip your pups nails? Tess hates it! I tried a dremellike thing a that freaked her out, too. At the moment I am clipping one nail a day...


I used "people nail clippers" in the beginning. It was no problem. Not that Bauer is older, bigger, stronger, and has thicker nails, it's going to be a bit more challenging. I can't use the people clippers anymore.

The retriever club has a hunt trial in 30 days. 50 yard marks for the puppy class (under 1 year). I think we are going to try it. I have 30 days to get him ready for it.

We started invisible fence training this weekend. Not the most fun training but a necessity. Will work on marked retrieves hard for the next week and a half, along with fence training. Next weekend we attend a Bridget Carlsen Seminar and start up with another 8 weeks of obedience locally. We are so fortunate to have the trainers we do locally. All while continueing marked retrieves. Once the water warms up, he gets introduce to water and water marks. Oh, what a busy spring! 

He will be 6 months old next week. I think I will run him into the vet to get a good weight check on him. He's still skinny thing and his minimal (but field friendly) coat doesn't make him look any thicker.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Nail clipping was one of the few things I actually did right when Josie was a little puppy. My breeder showed me how to do it, and suggested I use regular clippers while she was little, and to do a little bit very often. I've followed her advice, but I've switched to the regular clippers now that she's bigger. I only do a few nails at a time, and I feed her Cheerios for every nail I clip. (A treat she only gets at nail clipping time, so its extra special). I did bring her to the groomer at Petsmart recently, because I wasn't sure if I was doing it right. She said Josie was so good about it, and that they hardly needed to be clipped at all, and I was doing a fine job myself. 
Of course, Josie will know that I've told you all this and will forevermore refuse to let me clip her nails. I swear she logs on when I'm not looking and reads all my posts about her.:doh:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

_The retriever club has a hunt trial in 30 days. 50 yard marks for the puppy class (under 1 year). I think we are going to try it. I have 30 days to get him ready for it.

We started invisible fence training this weekend. Not the most fun training but a necessity. Will work on marked retrieves hard for the next week and a half, along with fence training. Next weekend we attend a Bridget Carlsen Seminar and start up with another 8 weeks of obedience locally. We are so fortunate to have the trainers we do locally. All while continueing marked retrieves. Once the water warms up, he gets introduce to water and water marks. Oh, what a busy spring! 

He will be months old next week. I think I will run him into the vet to get a good weight check on him. He's still skinny thing and his minimal (but field friendly) coat doesn't make him look any thicker.
_


It sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Does anyone else have a moody pre-teen these days? The last few days should have been doggie heaven - great weather, lots of walks, playing in the yard, and bones to chew. But, Josie just seems mopey. She keeps giving me that face, the "I'm so sad, no one is doing what I want to do", face. She is also doing alot of panting. No trouble in the tummy, no more loose teeth, so I'm at a loss as to what could be bothering her.
She's also learned a new "trick". When she doesn't want to go in the house, or back in the car after our walk, she lays down and plays dead. As in dead weight, she won't move a muscle. "I'm not going and you can't make me". I hate to lure her with a treat - I don't want to reward this behavior. And half the time she's being taken in the house because of unwanted behavior (ripping up chunks of grass), so I definately don't want to reward that. Any ideas for this new challenge?
I've been trying to upload a new picture, but my computer won't let me. She is looking like a big girl now, not a puppy anymore!


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh my gosh! Replace Josie with Maggie and you've just described the past 10 days at our house! Every detail you mention! We actually took her to the vet Saturday and she's being treated for an infection but I mentioned all of these behavioral changes (plus suddenly picking at her food so now we're mixing in surprises just so she'll finish it). Vet goes "mmmmm.... maybe she's in heat." WHAT??? Her "spay date" is this Friday. We blamed her mopey-ness to the time change last weekend!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Okay this is too funny, I know Jack is a little younger but he has starting doing this too. When we leave my sister's house (he LOVES her dog) and he still wants to keep playing he stages a revolt and lays down on his side. He won't move at ALL. Luckily I can still pick him up or we'd never leave. I feel like he's a toddler throwing a tantrum! 

Now he also does it when we're coming in from outside. What I've started doing (and is working FANTASTICALLY) is he has a special "toy" that he only gets when he's coming into the house. In Jack's case it's a small pinecone. I know, so sad. He prefers pinecones to actual toys. But he LOVES this pinecone. So when he's outside I have the pinecone in my hand hidden, and then I say "Do you want your toy?" and he RUNS to the stairs of our deck where he gets to carry the toy inside. He gets to play with it for about a minute and then it's back waiting for the next outside trip. I have no idea if this is a good routine, but I was inspired by watching search dogs where they get a special toy after finding drugs or whatever they're looking for. Seems to be working! You just have to find a very high value toy, or uh, pinecone - in Jack's case.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie loves pinecones too, but she tries to eat them! That's a great idea about a special toy, I'll have to think about that one. She doesn't go much for conventional "toys" either, her current favorite thing is shredding cereal boxes. She does love to chew sticks, sometimes I use one to lure her inside, so maybe I'll have to find a good one and keep it in my pocket. Hmmm.
I'm attributing this current moodiness and stubbornness to teenage attitude - I have a 13 year old daughter so this is nothing new in my house! Josie is being spayed next week, so at least hormones won't be playing a part after that. Not looking forward that that recovery process - keeping her quiet for 7-10 days is going to be tough!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

jmamom said:


> Josie loves pinecones too, but she tries to eat them! That's a great idea about a special toy, I'll have to think about that one. She doesn't go much for conventional "toys" either, her current favorite thing is shredding cereal boxes. She does love to chew sticks, sometimes I use one to lure her inside, so maybe I'll have to find a good one and keep it in my pocket. Hmmm.
> I'm attributing this current moodiness and stubbornness to teenage attitude - I have a 13 year old daughter so this is nothing new in my house! Josie is being spayed next week, so at least hormones won't be playing a part after that. Not looking forward that that recovery process - keeping her quiet for 7-10 days is going to be tough!


Jack tries to eat it too. What I meant by him "playing" with it inside is just letting him carry it around. He's happy to do that. The second he tries to eat it or lays down with it then I take it. He doesn't give it to me willingly.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

jmamom said:


> Josie loves pinecones too, but she tries to eat them! That's a great idea about a special toy, I'll have to think about that one. She doesn't go much for conventional "toys" either, her current favorite thing is shredding cereal boxes. She does love to chew sticks, sometimes I use one to lure her inside, so maybe I'll have to find a good one and keep it in my pocket. Hmmm.
> I'm attributing this current moodiness and stubbornness to teenage attitude - I have a 13 year old daughter so this is nothing new in my house! Josie is being spayed next week, so at least hormones won't be playing a part after that. Not looking forward that that recovery process - keeping her quiet for 7-10 days is going to be tough!


Tess will be spayed April 27th...aren't our babies growing up? I will keep an eye on your adventures with the spaying!


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Our "little" puppy turns 6 months old tomorrow!! Time sure flies when you're having fun ;o)
Anyone do something special with their doggies on this kind of special day?

Grtz!


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Mopey? Not Bauer. He's alot of things but Mopey isn't one. He's actually turned into a horrible landshark lately. He always has been but this time he's getting skin and it hurts! Dealing though that, now.

We just participated in a seminar where Bauer got to meet his "famous" grandma (pictured below). We start back up with 8 more weeks of training on Tuesday, with his "famous" Uncle (bottom picture)


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Bauer was 42 lbs at the vet last week. I stopped in there just to get a good accurate weight check at 6 months.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Bauer is such a handsome boy! Josie weighed 41 lbs at the vet yesterday when she went in for her spay. Somehow I think ten days of keeping her quiet might add to that total. How many frozen kongs per day does it take to keep a golden puppy "quiet"? I'll let you know!!!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Duffy does a backwards pull when he doesn't want to do something. Tonight, he actually broke out of his harness he was bucking so badly. It was because we were heading toward the car to go to obedience class. He loves obedience class, but HATES the car, still....even with high value treats (hot dogs) we cannot lure him in. 

Its getting to be a bigger problem, the larger and heavier he becomes.

He weighs between 50-55 lbs. We tried to get a weight by holding him while standing on the scale, so I'm not sure how accurate.

He is definitely a big boy, though! Not fat, he has a nice lean profile and you can see his waist from above. Just long and tall!

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

How's everyone's baby handling the change in weather? Here in New England, we've gone from winter to summer this week, and Josie does NOT seem to appreciate it as much as I do. She's still pretty tired from her spay surgery anyway, but I think the heat this weekend isn't helping. She's panting and shedding like crazy! Poor baby, its going to be a long summer for her!


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

I will second that! I think Maggie will be enjoying the AC as much as I do! We hit a very warm 78 this week and she just hugged the shady spots on the deck. And our girls are about the same weight. Maggie was 38 lbs. when she arrived for her spay day!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie has just discovered the joy of the deck! I blocked off the stairway so she could go outside without being able to run around the yard, and she is sooo happy out there. I can't get her to come back in! She just loves to hang out and watch the birds, feel the breeze. I'm happy I found something that is making her feel a little better about being so restricted in her activity.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

jmamom said:


> Josie has just discovered the joy of the deck! I blocked off the stairway so she could go outside without being able to run around the yard, and she is sooo happy out there. I can't get her to come back in! She just loves to hang out and watch the birds, feel the breeze. I'm happy I found something that is making her feel a little better about being so restricted in her activity.


I have a decklover, too! Tess likes to watch the stars in the evening and seems always a little disappointed when I make her come in.


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

I know, I just love watching Maggie watch the birds. It's the squirrels she seems to get impatient with! I was off all last week so we spent a lot of time on the deck. We have a small leash for her so during her recovery, she could wander off the deck for a little ways and plop on the cool grass. I really do think she's going to prefer the cool rather than the hot, just like her old Mom (me)...


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I was so proud of Duffy yesterday....we had Easter at our house - quite a crowd of people including little kids. Duffy was so polite with everyone, no jumping up and gentle with the little ones. He is truly a gem!

My nephew and his wife even brought their furkid with them - a one year old lab. Duffy and Cruiser played together (in the rain no less) for the longest time. They both turned into mud-dogs, but they had such fun.

Then today we took Duffy over to the lake for his first swim. WOW! He hesitated for only a minute at the water's edge, but when we threw in a stick, there was no stopping him. He loved it! We had him on a long leash for awhile, but soon realized he was going to be fine off leash. I can't tell you how many times he ran in the water to fetch a stick and just had a totally amazing time being off leash and playing along the beach. 

Hooray, spring is here!

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie went to her first baseball practice last night! It was a beautiful night and she's been pretty much stuck at home since her spay, so I brought her with us. We walked her around the field a couple of times to burn some energy, and she just sat and watched the kids and soaked up lots of attention. She was soooo happy! And exhausted! She slept until 8am this morning - the first time I've slept past 7 since we got her!!! It was wonderful!
She's back to herself now, 10 days after her surgery. I finally let her off the leash in the backyard today, she took off like a shot, running in circles around the yard. Course, it's not a very big yard, but still she was so happy to be able to run free. Loving this spring weather!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

zeke11 said:


> I was so proud of Duffy yesterday....we had Easter at our house - quite a crowd of people including little kids. Duffy was so polite with everyone, no jumping up and gentle with the little ones. He is truly a gem!
> 
> My nephew and his wife even brought their furkid with them - a one year old lab. Duffy and Cruiser played together (in the rain no less) for the longest time. They both turned into mud-dogs, but they had such fun.
> 
> ...


What a good boy - on his best behavior with company!! That's great he's a natural swimmer, how fun! Josie doesn't even like to walk through a puddle! I'm determined to get her up to the beach soon and see what she thinks of it. One of these days!!!!


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

How are all of our September puppies?

I took Bauer out swimming last weekend. He loved it but was as graceful as a fish out of water. I'm sure he will get it over time. He wasn't real hesitant. I got him swimming without going in myself. Next time I will take my other waders, the ones that don't leak.

He's half done with his Advanced Basic Obedience Level 1. He's doing really well. He loves "working" and earning treats! I plan to get him out swimming next weekend. I will try to get video and post it.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack (an honorary September puppy) is doing well. He's started displaying some interesting teenage behaviors lately. I'm curious if all yours have been starting their rebellious phase? There's an area in our yard that he is obsessed with even though he knows he's not supposed to be there. (a big woodpile and snake pit - literally. Just gopher snakes but still dangerous!). In the past week or so he's taken to running over there and looks over at us like "look, looooook, I'm being baaaad!!!!" It's very annoying. LOL His recall and general obedience is weaker now too so it's time to up the training...we're enrolling in an obedience class. I was training him on my own but I think the class will be good for him. Especially on areas where he's weak....which is a lot of them at the moment. It's weeks like these that I wish running with him were ok at this age. I feel like he would LOVE it but I don't want to risk the injury to his joints.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess will be spayed tomorrow, so I took her to the dogpark today and let her off leash for the first time to run around a bit. The area is pretty big and not completely fenced in, so up to now I didn't dare, but apart from us there was only one other dog, a very friendly GSD of 2 years old. Tess and she ran around a bit, until the moment they discovered another GSD and a poodle at the river. Well, in a matter of minutes we had 4 very wet dogs. They ran themselves dry by chasing and chasing...I've never seen Tess run so fast and so long. She listened well to my whistle and came back every so often to check me out. After a while she just sat at my feet, looking like: can we go now? She's been sleeping ever since!

P.S> Does anyone know how things with Payton are? I haven't seen Lovemeagolden for quite a while!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Good luck today, Inge and Tess! I know it will be a long day for you both! I hope Tess is as understanding about taking it easy as Josie was, she pretty much kept herself quiet, I didn't have to try too hard. Of course, she did gain 3 pounds that week - lots of frozen kongs I guess. Oh well, she's back to normal now, getting lots of exercise, and enjoying having the kids home for vacation. She has been giving me a little bit of teenage attitude lately - barking at me if she wants my food, listening less often, and a little mouthiness coming back. We just started an intermediate class at Petsmart, so I'm sure it will help to get back in the training routine (yes, I slack off a bit when I don't have a class to go to). I know there are mixed reviews on Petsmart, but the 2 trainers at my local one are fantastic. The trainer for this class has high expectations and doesn't let you fudge it (good for me, I'm too quick to say "good enough"), so I'd better practice or I'll hear it on Saturday!


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi, just joined haven't figured out putting up pic's but will. Lucy was born Sept. 2. 8 mos old. She has gone through so many phases. As a puppy the pulling on clothes, nipping hands, onto pulling at carpet, she was always good on walks then about a month ago she started in the middle of a walk se would start jumping up and grabbing at leash, my hands ouch, it was crazy, I would settle her down then start walking again nicely, anyone had that happen? She is very smart, learns quickly and really a joy, just getting through those teenage years, lol. She graduates from beggining obedience this Sat. will put her in intermedate, had a great instructor at Petsmart. Doing the obedence but what is fun teaching her the tricks, shake, high 5 the fun one is rt. spin and left spin, loves that one, plus she loves pushing a soccer ball around, problem with that she goes through them pretty fast oh well, lol.


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

So how are our September puppies doing?

Our little Mellow (as your little boys & girls) is growing up so fast! 7 months old already!
He's getting better in school, until a couple of weeks ago, an hour seemed to be a bit too much for our fellow, and the last 15 minutes or so, we wouldn't be able to keep his attention. He wouldn't even lay down for a treat!! 
We're starting to notice some teenage behaviour though.. He knows when he's doing something wrong, and looks at us like "did you see? I'm being naughty!!"  Good thing that barking at the neighbours dogs is practically all he does that's naughty (so far)!
Big cuddle from Mellow!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Can't remember if I've posted here. 

Griff was born in September too - (I have to say he was a tough puppy to deal with.) he's 3 1/2 now and PERFECT~ : 

I've always said that 3 is the perfect age for a Golden. They've still got spunk yet maturity and they know what you want from them and are more than willing to give it.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Took Murphy to the vets for a weight check today....the skinny guys only weights 55 pounds. The vet said he looks great. Then went to dog class and two people said Murphy sure is skinny how much do you feed him? He is very active and eats great. What is everyone puppies around 7, 8, 9 months weighing in at?


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

Maggie is 50 lbs. Here she was at 12 weeks--and again at 7 months! (I barely remember that tiny pup!) She still seems small to me (except when she jumps in my lap!) so I expect she'll be growing up and out! But her mom was only 55 lbs....


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie was 48 pounds when we weighed her 2 weeks ago, but I think she had a growth spurt since then. She's looking very leggy lately! We found the BEST dog park in a nearby town, she's just loving playing with all the doggies in the warm spring sunshine! I'll try to get some pics next time we go. Today we are off to my son's basball game. She loves going to them because she gets sooo much attention from all the kids and their parents. Such a flirt!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

We had to take Payton to the vet this weekend for not eating or drinking and she weighed 67.75 pounds. She passed what ever was making her not feel to good and was back to her normal self last night. 
After we took her out late last night/early this morning she just kept itching and chewing on her paws. When I woke up this morning her face was all swollen and she wouldn't let me touch any of her paws. Back to the vet again this morning for a cortisone shot and some benadryl later today. Hopefully the swelling will go down. Poor thing look miserable.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Poor Payton...did she have an allergic reaction to something? Please post a picture of her someday, it has been ages since I 'saw' her!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Vet said yes she defiantly had a reaction, but we don't know from what. Swelling has finally gone down with the cortisone the vet gave her. Here's a pic I took a few weeks ago, needless to say she wasn't happy with my Pooh Bear Ears.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Payton...glad she is going better. And I love the Pooh ears


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww poor girl, I hope she feels better soon. She is gorgeous - I love her color!!

And being a Disney freak, I love the Pooh ears!


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

Poor Payton! I wonder if she ate a bee?? I only say that because darling Maggie did that a couple of weeks ago. I stomped on it which probably stunned it vs. killed it so I think it went down without a fight but upset her stomach just the same (two hours later). But the vet said they can sting on the way down still. I told her to "leave it" and she did... but then I turned my back and she went back to it and gulp! Those clever 7-month-olds!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

I love that pic of Chester with the little tounge sticking out. So cute.


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

GoPack
We're not sure if she ate something or stepped on something so we'll just have to wait and see if it happens again so we can find out exactly what it was. We gave her some benadyrl last night per the vet's instructions and this morning she had puked (her dinner) again. :doh: I'm not sure what's going on, but we will be keeping an eye on her for the next few days. My poor baby.


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh poor Payton! Hope she'll be fine soon!

Mellow went to the vet last week, for his rabies shot (since we're going on vacation this summer, and where we're going he has to have that vaccination). He weighed in at 30 kilos (which is about 60 pounds I think). The vet said he was just fine, he's a big boy already so he isn't too heavy.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Poor Payton!!! Feel better soon!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Mellow, 30 kilo's is about 66 lbs. Our lbs don't work the same as in Europe...

I wonder how Payton is doing. Hope she feels better.


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

inge said:


> Mellow, 30 kilo's is about 66 lbs. Our lbs don't work the same as in Europe...
> 
> I wonder how Payton is doing. Hope she feels better.


Thx inge, didn't know that


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Mellow said:


> Thx inge, didn't know that


 
I brought a lot of Dutch cooking books with me when we moved last year...very handy...:doh:


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Payton is well .... confusing. She's acting normal but she just threw up again. Luckily this time it was outside and right before that DH saw her poop and it was "normal" so no diarrhea (whew!). 5 minutes later she's in here eating a few bites of food and playing with her toys. I'm thinking she's fine, just getting rid of the last of what ever it is she had last week. Right?


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Update - Payton is fine. She's acting like her normal goofy self. Thank you everyone for all the good wishes.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

lovemeagolden said:


> Update - Payton is fine. She's acting like her normal goofy self. Thank you everyone for all the good wishes.


Yay! Thanks for the update. I'm glad to hear she's feeling better.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Okay, who else has a bratty teenager? Josie was such a brat this week, first jumping and biting at me in the yard (which I totally did not handle correctly and ended up with bruises all over my arm), now today she nipped at my daughters shirt ... in obedience class of all places!!!! You're not supposed to be naughty in front of the teacher!!!!
Anyway, its been a crazy busy couple of weeks for me and the kids with all their activities. We're all stressed out, so of course she is too. I get it, but I can't change the fact that we're extra busy either. Oh well, the girls' recital is tonight and life should calm down next week, so hopefully I can pay more attention to training with her and not let her get away with anything else.
I've been so busy trying to tire her out so she'll sleep while we are out, that I haven't had much time to exercise her brain. I take full responsibility, but come on, can't she give me a break??? I know someday 'll miss her puppy days, but sometimes I wish I could skip right over them, and today is definately one of those days.
Hope everyone is doing better than us!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I hear ya. Jack went through a very annoying period a couple weeks ago that sounds similar to Josie's antics. We upped his exercise/training a bit and that seemed to help.


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

inge said:


> I brought a lot of Dutch cooking books with me when we moved last year...very handy...:doh:


Well, actually, I think that's a good idea  If I were in your situation, I'd DEFINITELY need dutch cooking books, with european measurements!
Did you get used to that change easily?

Our little Mellow is being a charm! Hasn't really gotten into puberty yet. If his puppyhood stays as it is, we're in luck!

Today, we went for a walk of about 5 - 6 kilometers, and he walked next to me about all the time! It's still hard work to keep him focussed, but since a few weeks, I love walking him!

That's about all for our update on our September pup, see ya! :


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Duffy is getting to be quite the big guy. Last week for the first time, I was unable to control him on a walk. Although he was wearing the Easy Leader harness, he managed to drag me all the way across someone's front lawn trying to get to their fence where their dog was yapping. It was very frightening being pulled along like that. The next day, I took him out, but just down the block, with a squirt bottle. He really hates that squirt bottle. The minute he started to pull, he got a squirt. Finally, he stopped the pulling. Now we didn't come across any other dogs, so I'm not sure how he would act if we did see one. But I'm going to just take him for very short walks down the block and back with the bottle until he learns to be calmer on the leash. The pulling is a real problem!

Otherwise, he is doing so well. He continues to be the most mellow dog ever - still have never even heard him growl. I bought him a little wading pool and he is enjoying it immensely. We opened our large pool and we're filling it up tonight - I'm predicting that he will soon abandon the wading pool for the large pool. 

Our pool is 4' and accessible off the deck. I'm a bit worried about him taking some dives in on his own. I'm thinking we'll have to improvise some type of gate.

I'll let you know how it works out.

Kris 

PS - really have to update my siggy picture!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Payton had her first obedience class Thursday night and she did great. I was so worried she's be her normal stubborn self or bark all the time but she was great. She was actually one of the better behaved dogs there.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Good girl Payton!! One of the things I love about going to class is that I get to see how good Josie really is in comparison to some of the other crazy dogs. It's like watching "Supernanny" on TV, I think "oh well, at least I have messed my kids up THAT badly". Except when she does something naughty, like nipping my 6 year old's shirt while heeling (NOT in front of the teacher Josie!!!!).:doh:
Josie's getting to be such a big girl now, she doesn't even look like a puppy anymore  She's been chewing like a nut lately - is this the second chewing phase I've read about? The shedding seems to be more reasonable, I guess she "blew her coat". It got so bad I had to get a new vaccuum! People keep asking me if she got a haircut, LOL. 
Here's a couple of recent pics - stealing my daughters teddy bear (notice the color of the bear - think she thought no one would notice she had it?) and playing lifeguard at the pool.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She is really beautiful! Yes, isn't it amazing how much more grown up they seem (well, in appearance, that is...:bowl


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh, look at how beautiful Tess has become!!!! She and Josie look alot alike, they have the same coloring. Don't you love all the variations of yellow and gold in their coats! I just love watching her out in the sun, she practically glimmers. Yes, and although Josie looks grown up, she is most certainly still a puppy. I had the best laugh watching her with a spider this morning - just too cute. Is Tess chewing like mad, too? Or is it just my little beaver?


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

Maggie's been busy chewing--the rugs I JUST put back throughout the house, sticks in the yard, AND whatever is in my planters! She's had quite a week though. An ear infection last Wednesday and then woke up with a bad UTI on Friday. I know both are somewhat common but the first time for us and hard to see her uncomfortable (and hating us for having to put that icky syringe of drops in her ears!) So add in the hot muggy week we've had and she's been happy to lay on the air conditioned floors! When we go in for her recheck we'll probably switch her from puppy to adult food (her bladder test showed crystals, probably diet-related). We had one vet say keep her on puppy food for a year and another now says she switches after they are spayed or about 8 months. So I guess it's time... they are growing up fast though, aren't they?


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I haven't posted on here in quiet sometime, but Murphy is doing so well, he turned 9 months old today!! I can't believe how fast time has gone. Where did my little baby puppy go? Anyway, here are some pics over the last couple weeks of him, and I will try to get some more soon!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Here are a couple more of Murphy I just snapped. I'd love to get a shot of his gorgeous tail as it's filling in so nicely, but you know how stubborn these pups can be. What, pose nicely for mommy? No way!! I'm lucky to have gotten what I did!!


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

Stubborn? You betcha! Haven't been able to get Maggie to actually sit in her pool just yet. She does like to dip her face in to retrieve toys and then sprawl out on the cool rocks!! What great pics! He's so handsome!!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Ha ha ha Maggie is adorable with that wet face! Murphy likes to dip his face in to get his ball and blow bubbles. It's so funny to watch him.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Murphy is so cute, sitting in his pool! Josie is like Maggie, she likes to dip her face in to get toys, but she doesn't come out looking as funny! She just gets the tip of her nose wet. I'm always trying to take pictures of Josie's tail and butt feathers, and she always spins around at the last moment! She must think I'm nuts taking pictures of her butt. If anyone ever got a hold of my camera, they would too!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

How is everyone's naughty teenager? Josie will be nine months tommorrow, and knock on wood, she isn't too rebellious. She definately has her moments, though! Thought I'd post a cute pic of her snuggling up with my youngest daughter.
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Our September babies are so grown up!

Duffy is a big boy, so sweet! Still have never heard a growl out of him and hope it stays that way 

He has a lovely plume - I need to get some good pics up here soon.

I have to say that he has definitely entered the rebellious phase. He will totally ignore a command, even "sit" which is just so basic to him. He just stands there and stares at me. 

The other day he bolted off the front porch. I know, I shouldn't have trusted him but he has sat there with me before without a problem. For some reason, that day he just took off like a rocket. Galloped straight towards a busy through street and totally disregarded me calling him. Out of desperation, I shouted, 'Duffy, want a treat' and he skidded and made a u-turn and came running back. Man, was I sweating. I know he would have run right into the traffic.

He has a tiny pool also - he doesn't sit in it, but stands and splashes with his paws. We have a large pool off our deck that he is extremely interested in, but we have kept him out of it so far. Do any of you have large family pools that you let your goldens swim in? 

I'll try to get some photos up later on.

Kris


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Murphy looks a LOT like Duffy, especially with that little funny tuft of hair on his back!

Kris


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

zeke11 said:


> Murphy looks a LOT like Duffy, especially with that little funny tuft of hair on his back!
> 
> Kris


Does Duffy also give you the sad face whenever you tell him no? Murphy does, and I'm a big sucker of course.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Murphysmom, Josie is a pro at the sad face - I give in every time! And zeke, we have a pool too. Josie is very confused by the children playing in the giant water bowl, but she doesn't look interested in joining them anytime soon. She is an excellent lifeguard, though, she barks every time the go under water!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I WISH we could keep Duffy away from the pool! We tried putting up a lattice and he just shoved it over. He hangs out on the stairs and paddles with his front paws. I am so afraid he will fall in and not be able to figure out how to get out. 

Here are some fairly recent pics:

This one is on his graduation day from basic obedience in May (with me):










Here is he in the lake, taken a couple of weeks ago:










Here he is in his pool, taken a couple of weeks ago:










And this one was just taken today, after he knocked down the lattice to get to the pool ladder wearing his "what, I didn't do anything" face:










Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow he is huge!!! Josie still looks like a puppy, and she only weighs 50 pounds. I really hope she stays small, I love this size! Yeah, Duffy is definately dying to get in that pool!!! Here's Josie playing lifeguard:









I'm a bit nervous this week - we leave for vacation Friday and Josie will be staying at the kennel at our vets'. She goes to daycare there about once a week, so she knows the dogs and the staff. I'm sure she'll be well taken care of - but I'm gonna miss her


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Josie has a very gorgeous coat! We just got back from vacation. We had a neighbor girl come in 4 times a day to let out the dogs, feed them, etc. I missed my dogs so much I could hardly wait to get home. Pathetic, I know.

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you for the compliment, she does have beautiful coloring. She just shimmers in the sun, no wonder they named them "goldens". We just got finished treating her first skin infection- the antibiotics did a number on her tummy, so I can't wait for her to get back to normal. Of course being boarded will probably mess her up again.:doh: Part of me is really looking forward to a week off of doggie duty - no poop, no walks, etc. She'll be very happy there - they'll put her in to play all day with the daycare doggies. And she'll be getting a real grooming for the first time - not sure if she'll like that too much. But I will miss my little buddy. She just follows me everywhere and wants my attention all the time. She's such a love. And she doesn't talk back - unlike my kids.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's Tess in her doggie pool, with her favorite balls. She is doing absolutely great!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures of Jack from this week. The first is in our yard and the second is Jack sleeping with his souvenir from our trip to Hawaii. (We got back on Monday.) He played and played and played and then just passed out using it as a pillow. Pretty cute. 

We missed him SO much when we were gone!!! But he had a great time at the handler's house. Apparently has become a full fledged teenager and was trying to hump the females (not in season, but intact - apparently our boy can't tell the difference). So he's still needing some work on his manners with the ladies. 

But overall Jack's doing well. We're still working on continuing socializing him and are hoping to get him in the water at the beach this summer since he's not a fan of our pool yet. He's a total snuggly boy and is officially my heart dog. I've loved all my past dogs but something is different with him.....I just love him!!!!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Jack is a very handsome boy! They are so cute when they are asleep, don't you think?


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

I know what you mean. We left Payton with my mom for 3 days over Memorial Day and I couldn't wait to get home to see her. My mom said she kept ringing the bell to go outside and would go over by the gate and look down the driveway waiting for us to come back.

She's doing really good in obedience class, only once has she not come when called. Once she was just not paying attention to me at all and when I would standin frontt of her she would move to look past me. I couldn't figure it out until I saw the ball! There was a tennis ball all the way across the room and she wasfixatedd on it! The class got a good laugh seeing that. Only my dog. She also knows that my hubby and I get home from work around the same time so as soon as one of us is home, she wants to go outside and lay by the gate and look down the driveway hoping to see the other come home. It's soooo cute.

We finally found something to quite her down when she's in one of her barking moods. We use a soda can with pennies in it and all we have to do is grab it so it makes a little noise and she stops immediately! She's terrified of it and if it's anywhere out where she can see it she avoids that area! Why I hadn't tried it earlier is beyond me. :doh: I'll try to get some current pics posted as she's getting really big! (height not weight)


----------



## oliver1024 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, everyones babies are growing up indeed! Oliver is now 8 months old....but he has very little feathering at the moment since everything seems to have disappeared while he was shedding LOL. Other then that Oliver is doing great, he's turned our boxer pup into a water loving Golden wannabe, they just LOVE to play and play and play.He's still VERY calm though but I'm not complaining! Anyways here's a couple pictures from a few nights ago, I'm sorry they are not that great....for some reason he hates having his picture taken and likes to dart around at the last second like the goof that he is.


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh my, so exciting to see all the "kids" growing up. We're celebrating our newly fenced-in yard this week. So gratifying so see Maggie run wild and free (and so nice not to be tethered to her waiting for her to go potty like we've been for the past 6.5 months!) She's had a rough month though. One ear infection, and a really bad UTI and now it's not clearing up so treating her for vaginitis. It's her first month without much weight gain too (she's averaged 2 lbs./week since we got her)--not sure if that's normal or due to her infections. Needless to say, she's visited the vet an awful lot--and still doesn't like it unfortunately (thank goodness they get paid to deal with dogs who don't feel well when they keep poking and prodding). She's still about 52 lbs. We just took new pictures so I'll post them soon. I just love looking at all of these pups... and I'm sure Josie will be jumping for joy when you return (but enjoy the doggy-duty break)! We just finished 18 weeks of training... and I think we'll take the summer off and practice and reinforce our lessons!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's some pics of Payton. The first two are of her after we got home from class last night. She was running A LOT before class with some of the other dogs and was worn out by the time we got home. She wanted to sleep in class, but if I couldn't I wasn't going to let her! LOL The third and fourth are from tonight. I tried to get her to look at the camera in the first one, but she had to look to see what DH was doing. The last one I was able to get her to look my way and what a smile!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Murphy said Payton is very pretty and he wants to give her a little smooch on her puppy nose


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

My Murphy would also love to smooch Payton :
She is soooo shiny! I love how beautiful her coat is!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Janine and Murphysmom, Payton thanks you for all the kind words. I will have to say when I was reading your posts to Payton, my step-son looks at me and says "what kind of site is this? An X-rated puppy site! LOL I couldn't stop laughing! :

Since all of our dogs are the same age, has anyone else noticed their baby calming down? Payton doesn't do her barking to get attention, she's not nipping as much and when she does I only have to tell her once or twice to stop instead of 100 times or leaving the room. She's wanting more cuddle time and doesn't want to leave my side. I'm not complaining, it's just like someone flipped a switch and she's a different dog.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

lovemeagolden said:


> Since all of our dogs are the same age, has anyone else noticed their baby calming down? Payton doesn't do her barking to get attention, she's not nipping as much and when she does I only have to tell her once or twice to stop instead of 100 times or leaving the room. She's wanting more cuddle time and doesn't want to leave my side. I'm not complaining, it's just like someone flipped a switch and she's a different dog.


Yes! Jack has more energy now than he did as a puppy, but we've been focused on keeping up his daily exercise and training and he's awesome. He's also a total velcro dog. He's fine by himself when we're out of the house, but if we're home he's right next to us.


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

Wellllll, not sure about the calming down change, but the bratty change? Oh yes--it's like someone flipped a switch the past two days. We just got the yard fenced in but we still wander near her because she's discovered the fine art of digging. But she's taking bites of the bushes and plants and for the very first time started ripping on a tennis ball! And that look of defiance in her eyes when we call her to come or tell her stop.... fun times!


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

p.s. LOVE Payton's pics!! Sweetheart!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks GoPack! In the last week she had pulled up 2 trees that we planted 5 years ago and dug I don't know how many holes. Someone told me that if you bury a little of their poop in the spot they like to dig and cover it with dirt, that they won't dig there anymore. Haven't tried it yet, but I'm seriously thinking about it.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm so proud of my September boy! We had a big graduation party at our house yesterday and Duffy was so polite. he was good with all the guests (no jumping!) and even with the little kids. Everyone loved him and said he is a beautiful boy!

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi all! I've been meaning to come and update on Josie, there's so much to report! First, the family went on vacation, and we left Josie at the kennel (so mean, I know). We had a great week with friends (no getting up early, no scooping poop - it was a nice break), but we missed our girl. She did great at the kennel (at the vets, she also goes to daycare there once a week, so she's very familiar with everyone and everything.) But they did her fecal check while she was there - whipworms. What? That was totally out of the blue, but ok, treated that. Three days later - another rash on her chest. Last time she got the skin infection , it was a couple of days after a bath at daycare. So treated that baby before it got infected (whew!), and no more baths at the kennel!
She did great with boarding, they said she had alot of fun, easy to take care of, and the only thing I noticed at home was that she was pretty clingy for a couple of days. Its such a relief to know that we can leave her and feel that she's happy and comfortable!
I also decided to change her food. She just wasn't liking the adult formula ProPlan, and with the skin nonsense, I figured I'd better bite the bullet. Not having had success with changing foods twice before, I wasn't looking forward to this. Yuck, if you know what I mean. I'm midway through transitioning to California Natural, and its going really well (knock on wood). No digestive problems, and she loves it! Wish me luck on switching 100%, though!
We had a big party on the fourth, and Josie discoverd that small children like to give away their hotdogs to cute doggies. She also figured out that they like to leave their cheeseburgers on the ground and on low tables in between bites. She was a happy doggy that day! I was on alert, though, and she only managed to steal a couple of things. She was really great with all the people. I did put her inside in her crate a couple of times, when the little kids were really running around, and I could tell she was getting overexcited. I know she wouldn't mean to hurt anyone, but I also know she wouldn't hesitate to grab a hotdog away from a kid if she was all riled up. Everyone was amazed at how calm she was for a puppy, and how she loved all the different people coming and going out of her yard. She never tried to leave the back yard once. A friend who has two huskies was so worried that she would take off when the gates were open. I knew she wouldn't go anywhere, she knew where the food was coming from!
She loves having the kids home from school, and all their friends are coming over to swim, so she's getting tons of attention. We've just booked a beach house on Cape Cod the last week in August and decided to bring her with us. She'll get to walk the rail trail, and visit the beach. I'm a little concerned how she'll do in a strange house, but I think if her crate is there, she'll feel at home. We're not go all day people, anyway, she won't be left too long by herself.
Time to go, the lazy girl just got out of bed (one hour after I got up and opened her crate!)
Love to hear from everyone how their summer is going!
Here's Josie beating the heat on the cool leather couch.


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, what an exciting couple of weeks for all of you, especially Josie! And I can't stop smiling at that picture! 

It's good to hear she's getting used to a lot of people and activity. Maggie is still a little on the jumpy side, though she does calm down after a bit. We had company this weekend and after the first day, we figured out if they put the plastic gates in front of them she approached very slowly and carefully--no jumping! That's not a long-term solution, of course, but it seemed to calm her down (she doesn't like the gates). 

However, I'm a little anxious for a family reunion we're having at the end of July. There will be two other dogs there, and six young kids--and a lake! It will be her longest drive in the car (we crate her in the car so that keeps her calm) and we'll make a lot of stops, of course. And I know we'll be as vigilant with her in that environment as we are at home. Til then, we'll just try to get her out and about as much as we can (hard to simulate six kids under the age of 7, however!) But finally, her UTI/vaginitis seem to have cleared up (we hope). On that front, poor girl has had a rough summer.

And she's now gone about 7 weeks without gaining much weight--she's leveling off at 52 lbs.! (Wish I could say the same!)


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Janine and Murphysmom, Payton thanks you for all the kind words. I will have to say when I was reading your posts to Payton, my step-son looks at me and says "what kind of site is this? An X-rated puppy site! LOL I couldn't stop laughing! :

Yes...my favorite place on the web, X-rated puppy site!! :uhoh: :


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Josie is too cute!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

lovemeagolden said:


> Josie is too cute!


Thank you! We think so too!
And thank you too, GoPack, glad she made you smile. She does look comfy, doesn't she?


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

We just got back yesterday from Duffy's first camping trip. He had a great time, but didn't really like the tie-out much. He swam for hours, literally. I swam with him and when I got tired I sat at the edge of the beach holding his long leash and let him swim back and forth and paddle and splash. I didn't think he would ever come out of the water! He sure slept well.

I'll hopefully get some pics up sooner or later.

Kris


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I just posted these pics of Murphy on another thread, but I thought I'd put them in here too. :

He was watching Turner and Hooch, and clearly loving it.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Murphy's getting a big boy! Nice tail!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

inge said:


> Murphy's getting a big boy! Nice tail!


Thanks you!


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh Murphy! What a great picture of you watching your movie!!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi everyone! Hope you're all having a good summer! I've got a new question for you - is anyone else's Sept puppy turned into a big fluffy chicken lately? Josie seems to be such a scaredy cat, but not of people or dogs, or squirrels, etc. She's afraid of household things - the cooler, a little kids tent, anything the kids show her (my son was showing her his new baseball trophy and she was sooo spooked!), and pretty much anything new. I'm wondering if its a developmental stage, or if its a sign of more anxiety to come, or if I just think WAY too much about this dog!!!
Thanks!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

jmamom said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you're all having a good summer! I've got a new question for you - is anyone else's Sept puppy turned into a big fluffy chicken lately? Josie seems to be such a scaredy cat, but not of people or dogs, or squirrels, etc. She's afraid of household things - the cooler, a little kids tent, anything the kids show her (my son was showing her his new baseball trophy and she was sooo spooked!), and pretty much anything new. I'm wondering if its a developmental stage, or if its a sign of more anxiety to come, or if I just think WAY too much about this dog!!!
> Thanks!!


I don't know if it's a coincidence that you posted this or a stage, but yesterday Jack was barking like crazy at something in the house. We couldn't figure out what it was since he wasn't at the window and nothing seemed amiss, until we noticed the two folded towels I left on the counter in the bathroom. Evidently they were bothering him. Heaven forbid something should be out of place in the house. LOL


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh yes, Josie definately doesn't like anything out of place! Even people. If I go sit on the couch in the living room, she acts up until I get up and go back in the kitchen. Then she just lies down on her bed and relaxes because everythings right again!
My poor baby, she's feeling the heat today, I shouldn't make fun of her!


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

My Hudsen Bug is doing the same thing! It has to be a developmental stage. He barked his head off at the trash can the other day! He kept backing up and barking at it! Then, I felt terrible because when we were hiking he could not stop barking at this nice lady who was wearing a sweatshirt with her hood up. Thennn the park ranger had a ranger hat on and Hudsen stuck his head out of the window and barked right in his face. I felt terrible. He even barked at a tree branch in the water at the dog park that he has seen tons of times! I have no idea what is going on with him! haha. I call him the big, scared puppy!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Great! Payton is already a vocal pup, but she has yet to bark at weird little things. She's usually doing a slight growl or moan when her ball is under the TV stand and she can't reach it, or when she wants up on the bed and we're trying to ignore her. Eventually she goes from the soft growl to a whine that sounds like "poor me". It's so funny it's hard not to laugh! Hopefully she'll skip the barking stage since we just recently got her to stop barking!:doh:


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hahaha.. Maybe she has completely outgrown the barking and will just pass this stage right on by!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Can anyone believe we only have one more month to call our furbabies puppies? Where did the time go???:uhoh:


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I know I can't believe my baby will be a year old in a few weeks! HOLY MOLY! :


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Let's all be sure to post birthday photos of our 'big dogs' when they reach the one year mark! 

Shall we move our September Dogs thread to the main forum then? I have really gotten to know everyone here and would hate for our family to split up!

Kris


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

I know Maggie has been butting in on this September birthday forum even though she's an Oct. 4 baby, but I'm feeling the same way about the coming month. She just turned 11 months this weekend and wow--what a journey we've all been on, right? She's held her own at 52 lbs. all summer and except for jumping issues (HELP!!), she's mellowing out in ways I never thought I'd see for sure! Can't wait to see all the birthday pictures and join you all on the "big dog" forum!
Here she is, getting ready for some football with her new (although upside down) green & gold bandanna!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's our update:

Duffy continues to be a big, mellow, loveable guy. One problem we have, though, is leash walking. He pulls and pulls. I know part of the problem is that my husband (who is the one holding the leash since Duffy is too strong for me) is very inconsistent. Sometimes he corrects the pulling, sometimes he doesn't. It's on and off. We went for a long walk tonight and Duffy is still panting, after being home a half hour. He does seem to pant a lot. If he was an older dog, I'd think it was too much walking, but that can't be it!

The other weird thing that happened -- first a little background....Duffy has always been absolutely perfect in his crate. Even from the first night we had him he did not cry or whine at all. He always goes in readily and stays there until I let him out. He never raises a fuss of any kind. Even when I get up in the morning, go into the bathroom, go back in the bedroom to get dressed, walking by his crate repeatedly, he just sits there and waits patiently and quietly.

This morning at 5 AM, I woke to hear him banging on the crate door. I knew this was unusual (extremely!!!!) for him, so I got up and he was all waggy and happy to see me. I let him out thinking he had to go. But he didn't leave the deck and immediately started jumping on the door to come back inside. I let him him, put him back in the crate and he started again with the whining and banging. I ignored him for a few minutes, but then got up again and let him out. Again, he was happy to see me and panting heavily. I went outside with him, he strolled around the yard a bit and was ready to go back in. Again, back to the crate, again the banging and whining! I then ignored him, but my dh got up a half hour later to get ready for work and let him out again. After that he seemed to be fine.

The whole episode was entirely out of character for him. I thought he was sick, until he came out of the crate all happy and wiggly. Very very weird. Hope he doesn't repeat it tonight...

Kris


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Gopack, Maggie is adorable!!! And I have a question - where did you get the storage bench? I love it!

Kris


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, Kris! I love the bench too and can't fill it with enough junk! It came from an independent furniture store in town called Don's Home Furniture. Unfortunately, it does now have a few scratches from Ms. Maggie--but not too many!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Payton is kinda doing the same thing. She whines in the middle of the night, we let her out, she comes back in and lays down. 5 minutes later she's whining again, so I go out with her or stand at the door with a flash light to make sure she goes. She keeps repeating this 3 or 4 times a night. I have no idea what she's thinking but it's getting really old.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

For the past two nights, we have let Duffy sleep in our room on the floor. He is really good, no problem. When my husband leaves for work at 6 AM, Duffy climbs into bed with me (shhh!! - LOL!).

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie is one year old today!!!!! She is happily killing her birthday present, a big orange loofah dog. I give it 10 minutes, maybe 15. She has become such a lovey dog, but is still very much a playful puppy. Hopefully I'll post some pics soon, my computer has not been cooperating lately. 
Happy Birthday to all our September pups!!!!!


----------



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, I am a bit late, I see this was started in '09, but my pup was born August 24, and we will pick him up on october 13th. No name yet (still trying to decide), but we really like the name 'Basil'.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

jmamom said:


> Josie is one year old today!!!!! She is happily killing her birthday present, a big orange loofah dog. I give it 10 minutes, maybe 15. She has become such a lovey dog, but is still very much a playful puppy. Hopefully I'll post some pics soon, my computer has not been cooperating lately.
> Happy Birthday to all our September pups!!!!!


 
arty:arty2::banana: Happy birthday, Josie!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

jmamom said:


> Josie is one year old today!!!!! She is happily killing her birthday present, a big orange loofah dog. I give it 10 minutes, maybe 15. She has become such a lovey dog, but is still very much a playful puppy. Hopefully I'll post some pics soon, my computer has not been cooperating lately.
> Happy Birthday to all our September pups!!!!!


Happy Birthday Josie!!!!! Definitely post pictures of the birthday girl!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's Josie trying out her birthday present. Sadly, that was the only time she sat on it, and its probably going back (notice the stressed out look on her face). She likes her beat up old $20 bed from BJ's.
Next is a big smile playing outside. I just love her smile!!!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Payton is officially 1 year now! WOW how time flies. Here's the latest picture I have of her. For her birthday she went to the vet, had an ear infection so they washed (?) them, was given drops and yes she has allergies. Yea for me!! :doh: She officially weighs 80 pounds. I love my little(?) girl. Happy Birthday to all the other September pups!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Happy birthday Payton!!!! She's so pretty!!! Shes a big girl -70 pounds wow!!!! Josie was 55 at the vets last week. Shes definitely on the smaller side, but that's ok with me. I wonder what kind of fun we'll all have in the next year. I hope everyone keeps updating!!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you all want to move our group to the Main Discussion page or just stay here?

Duffy had his birthday on the 23rd. You may have seen his Happy Birthday slideshow that I made for him with photos from his first year.

He got lots of nice presents - a blue frosted dog cookie, a stuffed dinosaur, a soft fox without stuffing, several Kong tennis balls and a Kong football. 

We took him for a long hike in the woods and he came back loaded with ticks...not a fun day. But they had not bitten yet, were just crawling over his head. Yecch, I know.

Kris


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Loved the slideshow, Kris! So cute!! I would love if we could move this to the main board - its great knowing there is a group of people going through the same stuff at the same time. I don't know where I'd be without all of you!!!!


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Moving to the main discussion page is fine, after all, our little furballs aren't so little anymore, are they?
Mellow turned one yesterday! We had his "grandparents" and "great grandma" over for cake. He enjoyed all the attention, got a new ball, and lot's of treats (which I put in his cookie cupboard) ;-)
I'll try to show you guys a pic of the birthday boy soon!


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Sasha was born on 8th sept 2 years ago, ok shes not a puppy but she was born in sept lol


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

OK folks! I'm moving our group to the Main Discussion page 

Kris


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

I haven't posted in this thread before but seeing as today is Skye's first birthday and the last day of September I had to post in it. I will definitely try and post more often in the new thread.


----------

